# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  मेरे  इन्टरनेट कनेक्शन की जानकारी जैसे  GPRS / 3G,  Speed ,  Network Name, Palce Rs./Voucher Downloding Day & Night आदि के बारे में समस्त जानकारी....

## indoree

मेरे  इन्टरनेट कनेक्शन की जानकारी जैसे  GPRS / 3G,  Speed ,  Network Name, Palce Rs./Voucher Downloding Day & Night आदि के बारे में समस्त जानकारी....

----------


## indoree

मित्रों मैंने यह देखा है बहोत सारे AVF USER को..?  उन्हें ये समझने में काफी परेशानी होती है कौन सा नेटवर्क किस जगह अच्छा है और किस नेटवर्क की स्पीड ज्यादा है और उनका मूल्य क्या है अत: जो भी इस सूत्र का भ्रमण करे वो यह अवश्य बताये की वो इन्टरनेट के लिए किस नेटवर्क का इस्तमाल कर रहे है और क्या Speed है और क्या मूल्य है अत: सभी से गुजारिश है की सहयोग दे और सारे AVF USER  सही जानकारी दे कर उन्हें अपने लिए सही इन्टरनेट का चुनाव कर सके...... राज की तरफ से सभी को धयांवाद.................

----------


## indoree

तो मित्रों मेरी तरफ से सबे पहले इंदौर में Airtel का  2G Network सबसे अच्छा है Rs. 98  1GB  Rs. 149 2Gb Downloading Speed दिन में 30 KBPS रात में 50 kbps ध्यांवाद ...

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मैं पटना मैं mblej इस्तेमाल कर रहा हूँ ,,अनलिमिटेड पेक 999 का 30 दिन के लिये ,,30 जीबी ,,,पहले 10 जीबी मैं स्पीड 2 mbps की बाकी 20 जीबी मैं स्पीड 220 kbps की ।

----------


## rb908

मेरे पास डोकोमो है ९५ में ४जीबी स्पीड पहले सही आती थी पर दो तीन दिन से बहुत कम आ रही है मोबाईल सेमसंग आई ४५० ब्लूटूथ कनेक्सन फॉर इंटरनेट फ्रॉम कम्पूटर 
में उत्तर प्रदेश पश्चिम से हूँ

----------


## indoree

> मैं पटना मैं mblej इस्तेमाल कर रहा हूँ ,,अनलिमिटेड पेक 999 का 30 दिन के लिये ,,30 जीबी ,,,पहले 10 जीबी मैं स्पीड 2 mbps की बाकी 20 जीबी मैं स्पीड 220 kbps की ।


ध्यांवाद मित्र क्या सयोंग है की मैं आपको PM करने ही जा रहा था की अपने मेरे सूत्र पर पधार कर सूत्र को गति दे दी आपका बहोत बहोत ध्यांवाद अगर सारे भारत से सभी सदस्य अगर सूत्र पर अपने विचार प्रकट करेगे तो शयद हमें बिलकुल सही जानकारी मिल जायेगी और हमारे AVF सदस्यों को बहोत फयादा होगा और ये बहोत काम का सूत्र होगा ....... ध्यांवाद

----------


## Teach Guru

*मैं राजस्थान से हूँ और अपना तो फोकटिया एयरटेल का इन्टरनेट है, 
इसमें दिन में डाउनलोड स्पीड 20-25 kbps आती है और रात के 10 बजे बाद  45-50 kbps तक पहुंच जाती है...*

----------


## indoree

> मेरे पास डोकोमो है ९५ में ४जीबी स्पीड पहले सही आती थी पर दो तीन दिन से बहुत कम आ रही है मोबाईल सेमसंग आई ४५० ब्लूटूथ कनेक्सन फॉर इंटरनेट फ्रॉम कम्पूटर 
> में उत्तर प्रदेश पश्चिम से हूँ


स्वागत है मित्र बहोत अच्छी जानकारी दी है अपने शायाद ये इस जानकी से आपके शहर के जितने भी सदस्य है उन्हें काफी सहुलि़अत होगी ......... ध्यांवाद

----------


## indoree

> मेरे पास डोकोमो है ९५ में ४जीबी स्पीड पहले सही आती थी पर दो तीन दिन से बहुत कम आ रही है मोबाईल सेमसंग आई ४५० ब्लूटूथ कनेक्सन फॉर इंटरनेट फ्रॉम कम्पूटर 
> में उत्तर प्रदेश पश्चिम से हूँ


स्वागत है मित्र बहोत अच्छी जानकारी दी है अपने शायाद ये इस जानकी से आपके शहर के जितने भी सदस्य है उन्हें काफी सहुलि़अत होगी ......... ध्यांवाद

----------


## indoree

> *मैं राजस्थान से हूँ और अपना तो फोकटिया एयरटेल का इन्टरनेट है, 
> इसमें दिन में डाउनलोड स्पीड 20-25 kbps आती है और रात के 10 बजे बाद  45-50 kbps तक पहुंच जाती है...*



क्या बात है मित्रों *TEach Guru G "तकनीकी सलाहकार"*  ने पधार कर ये साबित कर दिया है ये हमारे AVF सदस्यों के लिए शायद ये सूत्र काफी लाभ दायक होगा ........   ध्यांवाद  जय हो

----------


## rb908

[QUOTE=indoree;952531]स्वागत है मित्र बहोत अच्छी जानकारी दी है अपने शायाद ये इस जानकी से आपके शहर के जितने भी सदस्य है उन्हें काफी सहुलि़अत होगी ......... ध्यांवाद[/QUO

सधान्याबाद

----------


## rb908

भाई ये AVF का मतलब क्या है

----------


## Teach Guru

> भाई ये AVF का मतलब क्या है


AntarVasna Forum

----------


## rb908

[QUOTE=Teach Guru;952574]AntarVasna Forum[/QU


धन्यवाद

----------


## rb908

50MB FREE GPRS @RS.5
150MB FREE GPRS @RS.11
500MB FREE GPRS@RS.15
1GB FREE GPRS @RS.48
2.5GB FREE GPRS @RS.65
2.5 GB FREE GPRS @RS. 63 (BIHAR AUR TAMILNADU)
4GB FREE GPRS@RS.95
8GB FREE GPRS @RS.148(KERAL)
8GB FREE GPRS@RS.149

ALL IN DOCOMO

----------


## Rajeev

मैं बीएसएनएल का ब्रॉडबैंड उपयोग कर रहा हूँ,
जिसका प्लान 850 रु० का है, जिसमे 8 GB तक आपको 2 Mbps स्पीड मिलेंगी और 8 GB समाप्त होने के बाद अनलिमिटेड हो जायेंगा और स्पीड घटकर 512 Kbps हो जाएँगी |



ये मेरी स्पीड का एक स्नेपशॉट है मगर ये स्पीड आपको सिर्फ 8 GB तक ही मिलेंगी उसके बाद 50-60 Kbps हो जाएँगी,
कुछ इस प्रकार से ........................................

----------


## indoree

मित्रों मैंने यह देखा है बहोत सारे AVF USER को..? उन्हें ये समझने में काफी परेशानी होती है कौन सा नेटवर्क किस जगह अच्छा है और किस नेटवर्क की स्पीड ज्यादा है और उनका मूल्य क्या है अत: जो भी इस सूत्र का भ्रमण करे वो यह अवश्य बताये की वो इन्टरनेट के लिए किस नेटवर्क का इस्तमाल कर रहे है और क्या Speed है और क्या मूल्य है अत: सभी से गुजारिश है की सहयोग दे और सारे AVF USER सही जानकारी दे कर उन्हें अपने लिए सही इन्टरनेट का चुनाव कर सके...... राज की तरफ से सभी को धयांवाद.................

----------


## Bhawani7000

हमारे पास बीएसएलएल का 2999 वा प्लान है जिसके करीब करीब 8 से 12 एमबीपीएस की स्प्ीड आ जाती है
डाउलोडि रेट भी नियम अबाउट 700 से 900 बाईटस रहात है


दूसरा कनेक्शन रिलायन्स 3जी का है
जिसके भी करीब करीब 200 से 300 केबीपीएस की स्प्ीड आ जाती है

----------


## Rajeev

> हमारे पास बीएसएलएल का 2999 वा प्लान है जिसके करीब करीब 8 से 12 एमबीपीएस की स्प्ीड आ जाती है
> डाउलोडि रेट भी नियम अबाउट 700 से 900 बाईटस रहात है
> 
> 
> दूसरा कनेक्शन रिलायन्स 3जी का है
> जिसके भी करीब करीब 200 से 300 केबीपीएस की स्प्ीड आ जाती है


वाह भवानी जी आपके तो मज़े ही होगे इतनी स्पीड में .....

----------


## Dr.Ashusingh

मित्रो मॆ लखनऊ मे वोडाफाओन टू जी सिम प्रयोग मे लेता हू आईडिया नेट सेटर से जय हिन्द भाई ऒर मनोज जी ऒर टेकगूरू जॆसे मित्रो के साथ होने की वजह से दिन मे 30Kb/sec से 35Kb/sec ऒर रात में 35Kb/sec से 50Kb/sec की स्पीड मिल जाती हॆ....हा एक बात ऒर मॆ हर महीने नया सिम लेता हू नया सिम लेने से 97  का पॆक मुझे 83 मे ही मिल जाता हॆ मॆने एयरटेल भी प्रयोग किया पर वो वोडाफोन के आगे बोरिंग लगती हॆ

----------


## ajau4u

मित्रों मैं शिमला से हूँ और Reliance का 178 Plan use करता हूँ एक महीने के लिए 20 GB DATA मिल जाता है और Speed भी 30-40 Kb/Sec मिल जाती है .......

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*मेरे पास बीएसएनएल ब्रॉडबैंड है ५००रुपये पर महीना unlimeted use 6GB तक 512kbps 6GB के बाद 256kbps मै छत्तीसगढ़ का रहने वाला हूँ .*

----------


## onepolitician

मेरे पास MTS का ७९८ वाला ब्रॉडबैंड M-blaze  प्लान है ६ GB तक ३.१ mbps   उसके बाद unlimited ५१२ KBPS १ महीने के लिए. 
इससे मैं पुरे भारत मैं रोअमिंग फ्री चलता हु. 

अभीतक इससे मैं महारास्ट्र, वेस्ट बंगाल,उड़ीसा, आंध्र प्रदेश, तमिल नाडू, दिल्ली, गुजरात, के लगबघ सभी जगह पर उपयोग कर चूका हु..

----------


## totaram

इस सूत्र पर सभी मित्रों को मेरा धन्यवाद! अगर आप वायर्ड (wired) नेट कनेक्शन की बात करें तो बी एस एन एल (BSNL) का कोई मुकाबला नहीं। इसके बहुत सारे प्लान हैँ जो कि हर तरह के नेट यूजर की जरूरत को पूरा करने का माद्दा रखते हैं और वो भी रीजनेबल दामों में। पर मेरी राय में इसका सर्वोत्तम प्लान है BBG 500 COMBO जो कि एक महीने में 1.5 GB डाटा, 175 फ्री काल्स और रात के 2 बजे से लेकर सुबह के  8 बजे तक अनलिमिटेड फ्री डाउनलोड देता है और वो भी 2 MBPS की जबर्दस्त स्पीड पर। 
अब आते हैं वायरलेस नेट कनेक्शन पर। यहां भी BSNL का पलड़ा भारी है दोस्तों। एक तो इसका कवरेज सबसे अच्छा है, (एयरटेल के बाद)। यह बात मैं पूरे विश्वास के साथ कह पा रहा हूं क्योंकि मैं अक्सर रोमिंग मे रहता हूं। और दूसरे ये कि ये 2G के दाम में 3G की स्पीड देते हैं। उदाहरण के लिये 98 रु॰ में 2GB डाटा एक महीने की वैलिडिटी के साथ मिले 3.6 OR 7.2 MBPS (USB डाटाकार्ड प्रयोग करने पर) पर तो इससे बेहतर और क्या हो सकता है? 
2G के दाम में 3G का मजा देने वाला दूसरा नेटवर्क है रिलायंस। इसके मंथली पैक भी बहुत मंहगे नहीं हैं, पर इसका 3G कवरेज हर जगह नहीं मिलता। अगर आप 3G के दीवाने हैं तो बेहतर होगा कि एयरटेल और वोडाफोन को भूल जायें क्योंकि इनके प्लान बहुत मंहगे हैं।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> इस सूत्र पर सभी मित्रों को मेरा धन्यवाद! अगर आप वायर्ड (wired) नेट कनेक्शन की बात करें तो बी एस एन एल (BSNL) का कोई मुकाबला नहीं। इसके बहुत सारे प्लान हैँ जो कि हर तरह के नेट यूजर की जरूरत को पूरा करने का माद्दा रखते हैं और वो भी रीजनेबल दामों में। पर मेरी राय में इसका सर्वोत्तम प्लान है BBG 500 COMBO जो कि एक महीने में 1.5 GB डाटा, 175 फ्री काल्स और रात के 2 बजे से लेकर सुबह के  8 बजे तक अनलिमिटेड फ्री डाउनलोड देता है और वो भी 2 MBPS की जबर्दस्त स्पीड पर। 
> अब आते हैं वायरलेस नेट कनेक्शन पर। यहां भी BSNL का पलड़ा भारी है दोस्तों। एक तो इसका कवरेज सबसे अच्छा है, (एयरटेल के बाद)। यह बात मैं पूरे विश्वास के साथ कह पा रहा हूं क्योंकि मैं अक्सर रोमिंग मे रहता हूं। और दूसरे ये कि ये 2G के दाम में 3G की स्पीड देते हैं। उदाहरण के लिये 98 रु॰ में 2GB डाटा एक महीने की वैलिडिटी के साथ मिले 3.6 OR 7.2 MBPS (USB डाटाकार्ड प्रयोग करने पर) पर तो इससे बेहतर और क्या हो सकता है? 
> 2G के दाम में 3G का मजा देने वाला दूसरा नेटवर्क है रिलायंस। इसके मंथली पैक भी बहुत मंहगे नहीं हैं, पर इसका 3G कवरेज हर जगह नहीं मिलता। अगर आप 3G के दीवाने हैं तो बेहतर होगा कि एयरटेल और वोडाफोन को भूल जायें क्योंकि इनके प्लान बहुत मंहगे हैं।


दोस्त 98 rs का पैक 2g पर आता है लेकिन आप 3g स्पीड बता रहे है...... क्या कोई विशेष सेटटिंग है। मेरे पास micromax यूएसबी card  है।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> मेरे पास MTS का ७९८ वाला ब्रॉडबैंड M-blaze  प्लान है ६ GB तक ३.१ mbps   उसके बाद unlimited ५१२ KBPS १ महीने के लिए. 
> इससे मैं पुरे भारत मैं रोअमिंग फ्री चलता हु. 
> 
> अभीतक इससे मैं महारास्ट्र, वेस्ट बंगाल,उड़ीसा, आंध्र प्रदेश, तमिल नाडू, दिल्ली, गुजरात, के लगबघ सभी जगह पर उपयोग कर चूका हु..


mitra 

क्या आप मुझे ऐसा एक कनैक्शन दिला सकते है। उत्तर प्रदेश वेस्ट मे तो mts ऐसा कुछ नहीं दे रही।

----------


## mantu007

*मैं बीएसएनएल का use करता हूँ स्पीड है १५ कब ...महीने का 98 ... 2000  mb  डाटा ..बस .....*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> *मैं बीएसएनएल का use करता हूँ स्पीड है १५ कब ...महीने का 98 ... 2000  mb  डाटा ..बस .....*


इस प्लान पर मुझे भी यही स्पीड मिलती है............10 से 20 kb अधिकतम

----------


## totaram

> दोस्त 98 rs का पैक 2g पर आता है लेकिन आप 3g स्पीड बता रहे है...... क्या कोई विशेष सेटटिंग है। मेरे पास micromax यूएसबी card  है।





> *मैं बीएसएनएल का use करता हूँ स्पीड है १५ कब ...महीने का 98 ... 2000  mb  डाटा ..बस .....*





> इस प्लान पर मुझे भी यही स्पीड मिलती है............10 से 20 kb अधिकतम


दोस्त, मैंने पहले ही कह चुका हूँ कि "ये 2G के दाम में 3G की स्पीड देते हैं।" इसके लिये किसी विशेष सेटिंग की जरुरत नहीं होती। जब कभी भी आप ऐसी जगह नेट कनेक्ट करते हैं जहाँ 3G नेटवर्क उपल्बध रहता है, आपको खुद-ब-खुद ही 3G की स्पीड मिलती है। बस आपके सिम कार्ड पर 3G एक्टिवेटेड होना चाहिये। मैं BSNL  और रिलायंस दोनों में ही आजमा कर देख चुका हूँ और लगातार यूज भी कर रहा हूँ।

----------


## jai 123

नमस्ते मित्रो मे मध्य प्रदेश (भारत) से हु तथा मे एयरटेल  [149 2 gb ]

2 G का उपयोग करता हु जो 30_35 KBPS कि गति प्रदान करता है धन्यवाद

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

मित्र तोताराम जी !! आपका ये मशवरा  सुनने में काफी अच्छा लग रहा है ,मैं ज़रूर  ही इसे इस्तेमाल करना चाहूँगा !! बराए मेहरबानी ये बतांए के bsnl के 2g सिम को 3g में कैसे तब्दील करूं !

----------


## navneet01

> दोस्त, मैंने पहले ही कह चुका हूँ कि "ये 2G के दाम में 3G की स्पीड देते हैं।" इसके लिये किसी विशेष सेटिंग की जरुरत नहीं होती। जब कभी भी आप ऐसी जगह नेट कनेक्ट करते हैं जहाँ 3G नेटवर्क उपल्बध रहता है, आपको खुद-ब-खुद ही 3G की स्पीड मिलती है। बस आपके सिम कार्ड पर 3G एक्टिवेटेड होना चाहिये। मैं BSNL  और रिलायंस दोनों में ही आजमा कर देख चुका हूँ और लगातार यूज भी कर रहा हूँ।


दोस्त एक कन्फ़्युजन है 3G एक्टिवेटेड है और 2G के दाम ये कैसे ..........कृपया समझाएँ  ये कैसे किया

----------


## indoree

> दोस्त, मैंने पहले ही कह चुका हूँ कि "ये 2G के दाम में 3G की स्पीड देते हैं।" इसके लिये किसी विशेष सेटिंग की जरुरत नहीं होती। जब कभी भी आप ऐसी जगह नेट कनेक्ट करते हैं जहाँ 3G नेटवर्क उपल्बध रहता है, आपको खुद-ब-खुद ही 3G की स्पीड मिलती है। बस आपके सिम कार्ड पर 3G एक्टिवेटेड होना चाहिये। मैं BSNL  और रिलायंस दोनों में ही आजमा कर देख चुका हूँ और लगातार यूज भी कर रहा हूँ।


स्वागत है मित्रों मित्र तोताराम जी ने जो बताया है वो बिलकुल सही पर तोडा विस्तार से बताता हो जैसे की Reliance ya BSNL हमेशा लोकल नेटवर्क पर 2g pack में 2g Speed ही देंगे परन्तु जैसे ही हम Roaming में जाते है और 3g network मिलाने पर Speed 3g हो जाती है और एक बात Reliance के ही पास दोनों *gsm and cdma network*  है और हैसे ही हम Reliance का 2g pack लेते है तो हमारी Speed  64 KBPS हो जाती है मतलब      64/8 =  8kbps  Downloading हो जाती है और इसको 3g में करने का कोई भी तरीका अभी तक मुझे नहीं मिला है मैंने Reliance को लगभग १ साल तक इस्तेमाल किया है हा ये जरूर बताना चाहता हूँ अगर आप *AIRTEL*  इस्तेमाल करते है है तो *आप के लिए 1 Trick* है आप क्या करे की एयरटेल की सिम को 3G Mode me में convert कर ले क्योकि airtel के पास उसका खुद का 3G  नेटवर्क नहीं है और airtel  हमेशा Idea ka 3g Network use करता है और कभी ये हो जाता है हमें 3g Speed मिल जाती है.

----------


## indoree

मेरे इन्टरनेट कनेक्शन की जानकारी जैसे GPRS / 3G, Speed , Network Name, Palce Rs./Voucher Downloding Day & Night आदि के बारे में समस्त जानकारी....

मित्रों जो भी इस सूत्र का भ्रमण करे वो यह अवश्य बताये की वो इन्टरनेट के लिए किस नेटवर्क का इस्तमाल कर रहे है और क्या Speed है और क्या मूल्य है अत: सभी से गुजारिश है की सहयोग दे और सारे AVF USER सही जानकारी दे कर उन्हें अपने लिए सही इन्टरनेट का चुनाव कर सके.....

----------


## ROBOT

bhai me bhi bsnl 3g sim chala rha hu. wcdma mod me par 3g speed nahi mila rahi hai. me chhattisghar me bilaspur me rahta . koi trick batay

----------


## raniloveu

Main bhi BSNL ka 98 रु॰ में 2GB डाटा एक महीने की वैलिडिटी के साथ (USB डाटाकार्ड प्रयोग करने पर) hi use karti hoon magar speed rula deti hai kabhi to 25/30kb aur kabhi 480byt to 1/2kb tak speed ho jaati hai    


> इस सूत्र पर सभी मित्रों को मेरा धन्यवाद! अगर आप वायर्ड (wired) नेट कनेक्शन की बात करें तो बी एस एन एल (BSNL) का कोई मुकाबला नहीं। इसके बहुत सारे प्लान हैँ जो कि हर तरह के नेट यूजर की जरूरत को पूरा करने का माद्दा रखते हैं और वो भी रीजनेबल दामों में। पर मेरी राय में इसका सर्वोत्तम प्लान है BBG 500 COMBO जो कि एक महीने में 1.5 GB डाटा, 175 फ्री काल्स और रात के 2 बजे से लेकर सुबह के  8 बजे तक अनलिमिटेड फ्री डाउनलोड देता है और वो भी 2 MBPS की जबर्दस्त स्पीड पर। 
> अब आते हैं वायरलेस नेट कनेक्शन पर। यहां भी BSNL का पलड़ा भारी है दोस्तों। एक तो इसका कवरेज सबसे अच्छा है, (एयरटेल के बाद)। यह बात मैं पूरे विश्वास के साथ कह पा रहा हूं क्योंकि मैं अक्सर रोमिंग मे रहता हूं। और दूसरे ये कि ये 2G के दाम में 3G की स्पीड देते हैं। उदाहरण के लिये 98 रु॰ में 2GB डाटा एक महीने की वैलिडिटी के साथ मिले 3.6 OR 7.2 MBPS (USB डाटाकार्ड प्रयोग करने पर) पर तो इससे बेहतर और क्या हो सकता है? 
> 2G के दाम में 3G का मजा देने वाला दूसरा नेटवर्क है रिलायंस। इसके मंथली पैक भी बहुत मंहगे नहीं हैं, पर इसका 3G कवरेज हर जगह नहीं मिलता। अगर आप 3G के दीवाने हैं तो बेहतर होगा कि एयरटेल और वोडाफोन को भूल जायें क्योंकि इनके प्लान बहुत मंहगे हैं।

----------


## rajivlove2u

मैं डोकोमो में 149 रूपये में 8 जीबी चलाता हूं. स्*पीड 275 केबीपीएस से भी ज्*यादा है.

----------


## rajtherealman

पहले मै Mblaze युज किया करता था परन्तु पिछले 6-7 महिनों से मै BSNL युज कर रहा हूँ, जिसका रिचार्ज है Rs. 98 का  डाटा 3GB युज

----------


## raj10967

> मैं डोकोमो में 149 रूपये में 8 जीबी चलाता हूं. स्*पीड 275 केबीपीएस से भी ज्*यादा है.


bhai app kis jagah se ho aur kis mobile se net chalate ho

----------


## rajtherealman

> Main bhi BSNL ka 98 रु॰ में 2GB डाटा एक महीने की वैलिडिटी के साथ (USB डाटाकार्ड प्रयोग करने पर) hi use karti hoon magar speed rula deti hai kabhi to 25/30kb aur kabhi 480byt to 1/2kb tak speed ho jaati hai



मै भी BSNL सेम प्लान युज करता हूँ , हाँ ये बात है की कभी कभी प्राब्लम होती है बाकी समय तो BSNL 
का जबाब नहीं

----------


## calvitf

मस्त जानकारी है बस ध्यान से कोई प्राणी पुरा पड़ ले तो बहुत कुछ समझ जायेगा

----------


## calvitf

> मै भी BSNL सेम प्लान युज करता हूँ , हाँ ये बात है की कभी कभी प्राब्लम होती है बाकी समय तो BSNL 
> का जबाब नहीं


मै भी बी एस एन एल प्लान = 625 अनलिमिटेड

----------


## Saroz

*मुझे तो Idea का स्पीड बहुत अच्छा लगता है... मगर Idea के जेनेरल उपभोक्ता के लिए...98/- १ जी.बी. जो बहुत कम है...(बिहार में)

मगर यही Data Card के सिम कार्ड पर 299/- unlimited 30 दिन...
मुझे तो यही प्लान बहुत अच्छा लग रहा है... मगर बिना net settler के यह सिम कार्ड कैसे मिलेगा पता नहीं चल रहा है...???*

----------


## Rajeev

> *मुझे तो Idea का स्पीड बहुत अच्छा लगता है... मगर Idea के जेनेरल उपभोक्ता के लिए...98/- १ जी.बी. जो बहुत कम है...(बिहार में)
> 
> मगर यही Data Card के सिम कार्ड पर 299/- unlimited 30 दिन...
> मुझे तो यही प्लान बहुत अच्छा लग रहा है... मगर बिना net settler के यह सिम कार्ड कैसे मिलेगा पता नहीं चल रहा है...???*


मैंने भी जब आइडिया का नेट सेटर लिया था तब मुझे भी उसके साथ वोही सिम मिला था।
उस सिम की स्पीड आम आइडिया सिम से अधिक है।
ये बात मुझे एक ईजी-रिचार्ज वाले से ज्ञात हुई।
क्योंकि बीच में मैंने उस सिम का उपयोग करना समाप्त कर दिया था।
इसलिए वो सिम अब समाप्त हो गया।
मैं वो सिम लेने भी गया था मगर वो सिर्फ आइडिया के नेट सेटर के साथ दी जाती है।
इसलिए मुझे नहीं मिल पायी।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> Main bhi BSNL ka 98 रु॰ में 2GB डाटा एक महीने की वैलिडिटी के साथ (USB डाटाकार्ड प्रयोग करने पर) hi use karti hoon magar speed rula deti hai kabhi to 25/30kb aur kabhi 480byt to 1/2kb tak speed ho jaati hai


मेरे साथ भी येही हाल है............... काश मेरी किस्मत भी ऐसी होती ॥

----------


## ajau4u

मैंने Reliance,Airtel,और B.S.N.L. का नेट Use किया है सबसे खराब Experiance B.S.N.L. के साथ रहा कभी कभी तो इतने बुरे हाल हो जाते थे की पेज लोड होने में 10-15 मिनट लग जाते थे उसके बाद मैंने एयरटेल की सिम ली पर वो काफी महंगा है 98 RS. में सिर्फ 1GB मिलता है ......उसके बाद किसी ने मुझे Reliance Use करने की सलाह दी जो मेरे लिए सर्वश्रेष्ठ साबित हुई reliance में 178 के Net Pack में 1 महीने के लिए 20 GB डाटा मिलता है जो मेरे लिए काफी है और अगर स्पीड की बात की जाये तो B.S.N.L.से  बहुत ही ज्यादा बढिया है .......

----------


## totaram

> मित्र तोताराम जी !! आपका ये मशवरा  सुनने में काफी अच्छा लग रहा है ,मैं ज़रूर  ही इसे इस्तेमाल करना चाहूँगा !! बराए मेहरबानी ये बतांए के bsnl के 2g सिम को 3g में कैसे तब्दील करूं !


साजिद जी, मैं जो BSNL  सिम यूज  कर रहा हूँ वह मैंने 2G सिम बोल के ही ख़रीदा था. पर जैसे ही वो एक्टिवेट हुआ, उसमे बाई डिफाल्ट 3G  के सिग्नल आ रहे थे. अब ये कैसे हुआ मुझे नहीं पता.
मेरा रिलायंस का सिम भी बहुत पुराना है. मैं तो बस 2G  के डाटा प्लान सबस्क्राइब करता हूँ और अपने 3G USB मोडेम से नेट कनेक्ट करता हूँ. और जो भी डाटा यूज करता हूँ उसके लिए मेरा मेन बैलेंस नहीं बल्कि GPRS बैलेंस कटता है. 
और रही बात 2G से 3G कन्वर्जन की तो इन्टरनेट पर ढेर सारे नुस्खे भरे पड़े हैं. आपकी सुविधा के लिए मैं उनमे से एक यहाँ दे रहा हूँ पर इसे प्रयोग करने से पहले आप सोच समझ ले. किसी भी (अप्रत्याशित) परेशानी के लिए आप खुद जिम्मेदार होंगे.

TO CONVERT A BSNL 2G SIM INTO 3G:-

1) Send sms M3G120 TO 53733
2) Wait until you get a confirmation sms and follow instructions to send sms M3G120 Y to 53733
3)Wait for some more time – approx 1hr to get another welcome message for 3g. Restart your mobile and you shall see the 3g signals.

कन्वर्जन के सम्बन्ध में ज्यादा जानकारी के लिए आप ये पेज देख सकते हैं.
http://www.indiabroadband.net/bsnl-3...nding-sms.html

----------


## totaram

> दोस्त एक कन्फ़्युजन है 3G एक्टिवेटेड है और 2G के दाम ये कैसे ..........कृपया समझाएँ  ये कैसे किया


कोई कन्फ्यूजन नहीं दोस्त बस अपने सिम पर 3G एक्टिव करवा लें ताकि वो 3G सिग्नल पकड़ सके और फिर 2G का डाटा प्लान सब्सक्राइब करें. मेरा खुद का आजमाया हुआ है, कोई सुनी-सुनाई गप्प नहीं. अगर फिर भी आप न कर पायें तो क्या एरर मेसेज आता है बताना. गुड लुक.

----------


## indoree

> मैंने भी जब आइडिया का नेट सेटर लिया था तब मुझे भी उसके साथ वोही सिम मिला था।
> उस सिम की स्पीड आम आइडिया सिम से अधिक है।
> ये बात मुझे एक ईजी-रिचार्ज वाले से ज्ञात हुई।
> क्योंकि बीच में मैंने उस सिम का उपयोग करना समाप्त कर दिया था।
> इसलिए वो सिम अब समाप्त हो गया।
> मैं वो सिम लेने भी गया था मगर वो सिर्फ आइडिया के नेट सेटर के साथ दी जाती है।
> इसलिए मुझे नहीं मिल पायी।


*Latest News Idea*   ne GPRS Data Double kar diya hai   Rs. 19  *300MB* Rs. 52  *1Gb* Rs. 98  *2Gb*......

----------


## indoree

> कोई कन्फ्यूजन नहीं दोस्त बस अपने सिम पर 3G एक्टिव करवा लें ताकि वो 3G सिग्नल पकड़ सके और फिर 2G का डाटा प्लान सब्सक्राइब करें. मेरा खुद का आजमाया हुआ है, कोई सुनी-सुनाई गप्प नहीं. अगर फिर भी आप न कर पायें तो क्या एरर मेसेज आता है बताना. गुड लुक.


Mitro koi Confusion nahi hai kisi bhi network ki sim ko aap 3G me convert kar sakte hai 3G ka matlab sirf itna hai ki jab aap 3g pack lenge to 3G Speed milegi aur 3g Activate ka akoi paisa nahi lagta hai kyoki kafi network ke pass unka khud ka 3g Network nahi hai wo kisi dusre operator ka network use karte hai jaise ki *AIRTEL*   Idea 3g ka network use karta hai.....

----------


## indoree

मेरे इन्टरनेट कनेक्शन Idea की Latest जानकारी ...
Latest News Idea ne *GPRS Data Double* kar diya hai Rs. 19 *300MB* Rs. 52 *1Gb* Rs. 98 *2Gb......*  in Madhya Pradesh i dont know for other State....

----------


## ajau4u

मित्रों क्या कोई DOCOMO का नेट use कर रहा है यदि हाँ तो कृपया मुझे इसकी स्पीड के बारे में जानकारी दे .........

----------


## Bhawani7000

> *मैं राजस्थान से हूँ और अपना तो फोकटिया एयरटेल का इन्टरनेट है, 
> इसमें दिन में डाउनलोड स्पीड 20-25 kbps आती है और रात के 10 बजे बाद  45-50 kbps तक पहुंच जाती है...*



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^  म भी वही से है जरा बताये तो ये फोकटिया एयरटेल 3जी सिम से कैसेचलाते है इंटरनेटहमने आपको निजी पत्र ीाी भेजा था लेकिन जवाब नहीं मिला
अत इस पर कहना पड रहा है

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*स्पीड करीब 50 mbps! डाऊनलोड करते समय शायद 1-2mbps!*

----------


## totaram

> Mitro koi Confusion nahi hai kisi bhi network ki sim ko aap 3G me convert kar sakte hai 3G ka matlab sirf itna hai ki jab aap 3g pack lenge to 3G Speed milegi aur 3g Activate ka akoi paisa nahi lagta hai kyoki kafi network ke pass unka khud ka 3g Network nahi hai wo kisi dusre operator ka network use karte hai jaise ki *AIRTEL*   Idea 3g ka network use karta hai.....


indoree ji,  आपने लिखा की "jab aap 3g pack lenge to 3G Speed milegi" पर मैं बोलना चाहता हूँ की2G पैक लेने पर भी 3G की स्पीड मिलती है. मैं अभी भी बीएसएनएल के 98 में 2GB प्लान का यूज करते हुए ये पोस्ट लिख रहा हूँ. huawei का usb मोडेम यूज कर रहा हूँ और स्पीड आ रही है 3.1 MBPS.

----------


## Abhishek009

> *स्पीड करीब 50 mbps! डाऊनलोड करते समय शायद 1-2mbps!*


ये किस प्लान का है

----------


## Abhishek009

> *स्पीड करीब 50 mbps! डाऊनलोड करते समय शायद 1-2mbps!*


ये किस प्लान का है

----------


## jai 123

> indoree ji,  आपने लिखा की "jab aap 3g pack lenge to 3G Speed milegi" पर मैं बोलना चाहता हूँ की2G पैक लेने पर भी 3G की स्पीड मिलती है. मैं अभी भी बीएसएनएल के 98 में 2GB प्लान का यूज करते हुए ये पोस्ट लिख रहा हूँ. huawei का usb मोडेम यूज कर रहा हूँ और स्पीड आ रही है 3.1 MBPS.


मित्र ये 3G सिग्नल कुछ ही देर के लिए आते है और स्पीड वही GPRS वाली
यदि आपके एरिया मे लगातार 3G सिग्नल आ रहे है तो ये बहुत ही अच्छी बात है

----------


## jai 123

> *स्पीड करीब 50 mbps! डाऊनलोड करते समय शायद 1-2mbps!*


ये तो बहुत ही तेज है यहा तो MBPS का नाम ही सुना है क्योकि स्पीड KBPS से आगे बढती ही नही आप इस गति के लिए कितना $ भुगतान करते है

----------


## ajau4u

> मित्रों क्या कोई DOCOMO का नेट use कर रहा है यदि हाँ तो कृपया मुझे इसकी स्पीड के बारे में जानकारी दे .........


क्या कोई भी DOCOMO Use नहीं करता ??????????????????????????????????????

----------


## Saroz

> क्या कोई भी DOCOMO Use नहीं करता ??????????????????????????????????????


किस राज्य से है भाई....???

----------


## shankar52

मित्र मै बी स न ल का यूजर हु इससे बेस्ट कोई नहीं है कम पैसे में जयादा   मै टू जी के सिम में ९८ का रेच्राज  करता हु उसे ३ जी मोड़े में दल कर ३ जी  की स्पीड मिलाती है

----------


## shankar52

> ये किस प्लान का है


भी यदि अप ने पोस्ट लिया है तो जवाब दे किस कंपनी का स्पीड है  हम भी तो जाने

----------


## Bhawani7000

> मित्र ये 3G सिग्नल कुछ ही देर के लिए आते है और स्पीड वही GPRS वाली
> यदि आपके एरिया मे लगातार 3G सिग्नल आ रहे है तो ये बहुत ही अच्छी बात है


==================================================  ======
भाई कितना फर्जीवाडा है जरा बताओं ना
हमारे पास बिटल का यूएसबी माॅडम भी है
सिजमें सभी जीएसएम सीम चलती है
और हमारे फ्लेट के पास ही करीब करीब  30 से 40 फिट की दूरी पर ही
बीएसएनएल का 3G टाॅवर लगाह ै
पर वहा तो स्प्ीड नही आती है
अब किसपर विश्वास करे बताओं आप

----------


## Bhawani7000

> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> हम भी वही से है जरा बताये तो ये फोकटिया एयरटेल 3जी सिम से कैसेचलाते है इंटरनेटहमने आपको निजी पत्र ीाी भेजा था लेकिन जवाब नहीं मिला
> अत इस पर कहना पड रहा है


हम भी वही से है जरा बताये तो ये फोकटिया एयरटेल 3जी सिम से कैसेचलाते है इंटरनेटहमने आपको निजी पत्र ीाी भेजा था लेकिन जवाब नहीं मिला
अत इस पर कहना पड रहा है[/QUOTE]

*गुरू गुरू करते कही आप गुरू घंटाल तो नही हो गये*

----------


## Bhawani7000

सबसे सिम्पल तरीका बताये


मजे से इंटरनेट चलाये


रिलायन्स का 3जी सिम खरीदे
एक्टीवेट करे
उसमें 500 एमबी का डाटा फ्री मिलात है
कीमत सिर्फ 30 रूपये
सबसे सस्ता सबसे अच्छा
और टाॅक् वूल्यू भ्ज्ञी 20 रूपे
शायद इससे सस्ता प्लाॅन नहीं होगा

----------


## totaram

> मित्र ये 3G सिग्नल कुछ ही देर के लिए आते है और स्पीड वही GPRS वाली
> यदि आपके एरिया मे लगातार 3G सिग्नल आ रहे है तो ये बहुत ही अच्छी बात है


नहीं भाई, BSNL के सिग्नल कभी कभी weak  होते हैं तब GPRS वाली स्पीड मिलती है , पर जब HSDPA या WCDMA का सिग्नल मिलता है तब तो स्पीड अच्छी खासी आती है. टास्क मैनेजर में लिंक स्पीड 3.1 MBPS  दिखता है और ACTUAL DOWNLOADING SPEED  भी 250 से 300 KBPS तक पहुँच जाती है जिसका मतलब है की मुझे वास्तव में 1.0 से  1.2 MBPS की लिंक स्पीड मिलती है. और किस्मत से मेरे एरिया में 3G  के सिग्नल हमेशा मिलते हैं.

----------


## totaram

> *स्पीड करीब 50 mbps! डाऊनलोड करते समय शायद 1-2mbps!*


आप किस कनेक्शन की बात कर रहे हैं दोस्त? थोडा विस्तार में बताएं.

----------


## Yadav

> इस सूत्र पर सभी मित्रों को मेरा धन्यवाद! अगर आप वायर्ड (wired) नेट कनेक्शन की बात करें तो बी एस एन एल (BSNL) का कोई मुकाबला नहीं। इसके बहुत सारे प्लान हैँ जो कि हर तरह के नेट यूजर की जरूरत को पूरा करने का माद्दा रखते हैं और वो भी रीजनेबल दामों में। पर मेरी राय में इसका सर्वोत्तम प्लान है BBG 500 COMBO जो कि एक महीने में 1.5 GB डाटा, 175 फ्री काल्स और रात के 2 बजे से लेकर सुबह के  8 बजे तक अनलिमिटेड फ्री डाउनलोड देता है और वो भी 2 MBPS की जबर्दस्त स्पीड पर। 
> अब आते हैं वायरलेस नेट कनेक्शन पर। यहां भी BSNL का पलड़ा भारी है दोस्तों। एक तो इसका कवरेज सबसे अच्छा है, (एयरटेल के बाद)। यह बात मैं पूरे विश्वास के साथ कह पा रहा हूं क्योंकि मैं अक्सर रोमिंग मे रहता हूं। और दूसरे ये कि ये 2G के दाम में 3G की स्पीड देते हैं। उदाहरण के लिये 98 रु॰ में 2GB डाटा एक महीने की वैलिडिटी के साथ मिले 3.6 OR 7.2 MBPS (USB डाटाकार्ड प्रयोग करने पर) पर तो इससे बेहतर और क्या हो सकता है? 
> 2G के दाम में 3G का मजा देने वाला दूसरा नेटवर्क है रिलायंस। इसके मंथली पैक भी बहुत मंहगे नहीं हैं, पर इसका 3G कवरेज हर जगह नहीं मिलता। अगर आप 3G के दीवाने हैं तो बेहतर होगा कि एयरटेल और वोडाफोन को भूल जायें क्योंकि इनके प्लान बहुत मंहगे हैं।


 आपने सही बोला मित्र मेरे लिये भी बहुत बढिया कभी कभी तो उमीद से बहुत ज्यादा भी मिल जाता है और सिकायत भी साथ के साथ सुनी जाती है इस समय इस से बेहतर कोइ नही है मेरे लिये धन्यावाद

----------


## totaram

> मित्र मै बी स न ल का यूजर हु इससे बेस्ट कोई नहीं है कम पैसे में जयादा   मै टू जी के सिम में ९८ का रेच्राज  करता हु उसे ३ जी मोड़े में दल कर ३ जी  की स्पीड मिलाती है


यही बात तो मैं कब से चिल्ला चिल्ला के थक गया हूँ पर कोई माने तब न...

----------


## Yadav

मित्रो भारत कुमार जी अमेरीका सिन्गापुर आदि देशो कि बात कर रहे है अपने यहा अभी इतनी स्पीड नही है धन्यावाद

----------


## totaram

> आपने सही बोला मित्र मेरे लिये भी बहुत बढिया कभी कभी तो उमीद से बहुत ज्यादा भी मिल जाता है और सिकायत भी साथ के साथ सुनी जाती है इस समय इस से बेहतर कोइ नही है मेरे लिये धन्यावाद


धन्यवाद मित्र!

----------


## totaram

> ==================================================  ======
> भाई कितना फर्जीवाडा है जरा बताओं ना
> हमारे पास बिटल का यूएसबी माॅडम भी है
> सिजमें सभी जीएसएम सीम चलती है
> और हमारे फ्लेट के पास ही करीब करीब  30 से 40 फिट की दूरी पर ही
> बीएसएनएल का 3G टाॅवर लगाह ै
> पर वहा तो स्प्ीड नही आती है
> अब किसपर विश्वास करे बताओं आप


आप किसी पर विश्वास मत करो भाई, सिर्फ एक BSNL  का 2G SIM  ले आओ 10-20 रुपये का TOP-UP डाल दो  फिर उसे किसी भी 3G USB मोडेम में डाल के चलाओ  और नतीजा  खुद देख लो. अगर आपके एरिया में 3G के सिग्नल आते हैं तो 3G की स्पीड मिलेगी बिना कुछ किये धरे... फिर पसंद आये तो 98 का रिचार्ज करवा लेना वरना SIM फ़ेंक देना.

----------


## raj10967

Bhai mei bhi bsnl chalata hun usb modem se 98 rs ka pack chayala signal bhi 3g ke full ate hai magar speed 30-35 kb se jyada ati nai

----------


## King_khan

*मेरे पास huwai का 7.2 मॉडम है जिसमे मे idea का  सिम लगाकर चलाता हूँ जिसे मैने 3g पर एक्टिवेट कर रखा है 
idea का 51 रुपए का रिचार्ज कराने पर मुझे 1 gb डाटा 15 दिन के लिए मिलता है
इसमे स्पीड 100 kbps के ऊपर मिलती है
मै इससे बहुत संतुष्ट भी हूँ क्योँकि मैने सभी कम्पनी के सिम इस्तेमाल कर चुका हूँ जिसमे मुझे ये सबसे बेहतर लगा |*

----------


## RANAJI1982

> *मेरे पास huwai का 7.2 मॉडम है जिसमे मे idea का  सिम लगाकर चलाता हूँ जिसे मैने 3g पर एक्टिवेट कर रखा है 
> idea का 51 रुपए का रिचार्ज कराने पर मुझे 1 gb डाटा 15 दिन के लिए मिलता है
> इसमे स्पीड 100 kbps के ऊपर मिलती है
> मै इससे बहुत संतुष्ट भी हूँ क्योँकि मैने सभी कम्पनी के सिम इस्तेमाल कर चुका हूँ जिसमे मुझे ये सबसे बेहतर लगा |*




खान साहब क्या ये रिचार्ज पश्चिमी यूपी मे भी काम करेगा

----------


## raj10967

> *मेरे पास huwai का 7.2 मॉडम है जिसमे मे idea का  सिम लगाकर चलाता हूँ जिसे मैने 3g पर एक्टिवेट कर रखा है 
> idea का 51 रुपए का रिचार्ज कराने पर मुझे 1 gb डाटा 15 दिन के लिए मिलता है
> इसमे स्पीड 100 kbps के ऊपर मिलती है
> मै इससे बहुत संतुष्ट भी हूँ क्योँकि मैने सभी कम्पनी के सिम इस्तेमाल कर चुका हूँ जिसमे मुझे ये सबसे बेहतर लगा |*


*भाई आप किस जगह से हो ?*

----------


## raniloveu

आप ठीक बोलते हो मैं भी micromax MMX 310G usb modem प्रयोग करती हूँ परन्तु स्पीड ३G रिचार्ज पे भी अधिक से अधिक 30 से 40 kb ही रहती है

----------


## gdjindal1

> क्या कोई भी DOCOMO Use नहीं करता ??????????????????????????????????????


पिहले तो AVF के सभी users को मेरा प्रनाम मित्र ajau4u मैं पंजाब से हूं और 2 साल से TATA DOCOMO का नं: नेट के लिए use कर रहा हूं। इस समय पंजाब मे डोकोमो Rs. 99 में 4 GB DATA दे रहा है और वो भी 2 महीनों के लिए। जाहां तक speed की बात है तो दिन के समय 35-40 kbps और रात में 256 kbps तक आसानी से मिल जाती है।

----------


## gdjindal1

*Dear Friends yaha mai aap sab ke sath ek information share karna chahuga jab bi aap koi New SIM ya Data Card lene ja rahe ho ya koi internet ka pack lene ja rahe ho to ek baat jarur dhayan me rakhe ki jo bhi plan aap lene ja rahe hai us me aap ko Download/Upload Speed kya milegi aurData ki Download/Upload Limit kya milegi*



*aisa karna is liye jaruri hai kyonki agar aap ko kam speed me jada data limit mil rahi hai to aap use pura use nai kar paye ge aur agar aapko jada speed me kam data limit milti hai to aap ka internet pack jaldi khatam ho jaye ga. example ke liye agar aap ko 3G speed me 1 GB data limit mile gi to woh high speed ki wajaha se 1 se 1.5 week me khatam ho jaye gi. kyonki jitni jada speed hogi utna jada data aap download kar lege, aur agar 2G ki speed ke sath aa ko 8 GB or above milta hai to use aap pura use hi nai kar sako ge*

----------


## niceboy999

mera naam sandeep hai or me haryana(panipat)se hu Bahiyo aap sab ........vodafone ..........ka net chlaye isme speed bahut achi hai me khud istmal karta hu pehle mere pass B.S.N.L ki sim tha par uski speed 25kb se 30 kb speed milti thi vodafone ke plan hai thode mehnge hai par speed 250kb se 350kb tak mil jaati hai jo bahut achi hai speed hai vodafone ke plan

1.98rs me 1 gb speed 250kb se 350 kb
2.198rs me 3gb spedd 250kb se 350 kb
3.645rs me 18 gb speed 250 kb se 350 kb or validity 6 month..........

in tino plan me koi sa bhi plan use kare speed bahut achi hai...............

----------


## totaram

> *Dear Friends yaha mai aap sab ke sath ek information share karna chahuga ..............................................
> **................................. to use aap pura use hi nai kar sako ge*


बिलकुल ठीक कहा जिंदल भाई! शत प्रतिशत सत्य वचन! पर अगर आप अपने विचार हिंदी में लिखे तो और भी अच्छा हो.

----------


## pkpasi

> मित्रों क्या कोई DOCOMO का नेट use कर रहा है यदि हाँ तो कृपया मुझे इसकी स्पीड के बारे में जानकारी दे .........


din me 10 se 20 aur raat ko 30 se 40

----------


## gdjindal1

> बिलकुल ठीक कहा जिंदल भाई! शत प्रतिशत सत्य वचन! पर अगर आप अपने विचार हिंदी में लिखे तो और भी अच्छा हो.


 
धनयवाद तोता भाई। मैं फोरम में पोसटींग अपने फोन से कर रहा था। मगर अब मैने अपने फोन में हिन्दी का कीबोरड इनसटाल कर लिया है।

----------


## ajau4u

धन्यवाद मित्र .......

----------


## ajau4u

> पिहले तो AVF के सभी users को मेरा प्रनाम मित्र ajau4u मैं पंजाब से हूं और 2 साल से TATA DOCOMO का नं: नेट के लिए use कर रहा हूं। इस समय पंजाब मे डोकोमो Rs. 99 में 4 GB DATA दे रहा है और वो भी 2 महीनों के लिए। जाहां तक speed की बात है तो दिन के समय 35-40 kbps और रात में 256 kbps तक आसानी से मिल जाती है।


जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र .......

----------


## totaram

> धनयवाद तोता भाई। मैं फोरम में पोसटींग अपने फोन से कर रहा था। मगर अब मैने अपने फोन में हिन्दी का कीबोरड इनसटाल कर लिया है।


आपका स्वागत है मित्र!

----------


## ajau4u

Reliance का नया धमाका 178 में 20GB DATA 1 महीने के लिए साथ में 88 Rs. Talktime in HP.........

----------


## totaram

> Reliance का नया धमाका 178 में 20GB DATA 1 महीने के लिए साथ में 88 Rs. Talktime in HP.........


20GB तो ठीक है पर स्पीड क्या दे रहे हैं? अगर स्पीड कम हुई तो आप एक महीने में 20GB कभी यूज कर ही नहीं पाएंगे.

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> साजिद जी, मैं जो BSNL  सिम यूज  कर रहा हूँ वह मैंने 2G सिम बोल के ही ख़रीदा था. पर जैसे ही वो एक्टिवेट हुआ, उसमे बाई डिफाल्ट 3G  के सिग्नल आ रहे थे. अब ये कैसे हुआ मुझे नहीं पता.
> मेरा रिलायंस का सिम भी बहुत पुराना है. मैं तो बस 2G  के डाटा प्लान सबस्क्राइब करता हूँ और अपने 3G USB मोडेम से नेट कनेक्ट करता हूँ. और जो भी डाटा यूज करता हूँ उसके लिए मेरा मेन बैलेंस नहीं बल्कि GPRS बैलेंस कटता है. 
> और रही बात 2G से 3G कन्वर्जन की तो इन्टरनेट पर ढेर सारे नुस्खे भरे पड़े हैं. आपकी सुविधा के लिए मैं उनमे से एक यहाँ दे रहा हूँ पर इसे प्रयोग करने से पहले आप सोच समझ ले. किसी भी (अप्रत्याशित) परेशानी के लिए आप खुद जिम्मेदार होंगे.
> 
> TO CONVERT A BSNL 2G SIM INTO 3G:-
> 
> 1) Send sms M3G120 TO 53733
> 2) Wait until you get a confirmation sms and follow instructions to send sms M3G120 Y to 53733
> 3)Wait for some more time – approx 1hr to get another welcome message for 3g. Restart your mobile and you shall see the 3g signals.
> ...


दोस्त  तोताराम जी !!
जवाब में हुई देरी के लिए माफ़ी का तलबगार के साथ -साथ आपकी मेरे लिए की गयी इतनी मेहनत के लिए बहुत शुक्रगुजार हूँ  !!
किन्तु समस्या मैं ने पहले ही सुलझा ली है और अब सस्ते में अच्छी स्पीड मिल रही है !
सिर्फ महीने के 270 rs खर्चे और  3g स्पीड !! वाह !! :)

----------


## totaram

> दोस्त  तोताराम जी !!
> जवाब में हुई देरी के लिए माफ़ी का तलबगार के साथ -साथ आपकी मेरे लिए की गयी इतनी मेहनत के लिए बहुत शुक्रगुजार हूँ  !!
> किन्तु समस्या मैं ने पहले ही सुलझा ली है और अब सस्ते में अच्छी स्पीड मिल रही है !
> सिर्फ महीने के 270 rs खर्चे और  3g स्पीड !! वाह !! :)


आपके शुक्रिये का तोताराम तह-ए-दिल से खैरमकदम करता है मोहतरम दोस्त. पर जरा ये तो बताएं कि 270  में कौन सी कंपनी का कौन सा प्लान लिया है आपने?

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

बीएसएनएल का है दस जीबी एक महीने के लिए !!

----------


## ajau4u

> बीएसएनएल का है दस जीबी एक महीने के लिए !!


ये कौन सा प्लान है मित्र ??????????

----------


## ajau4u

> 20GB तो ठीक है पर स्पीड क्या दे रहे हैं? अगर स्पीड कम हुई तो आप एक महीने में 20GB कभी यूज कर ही नहीं पाएंगे.


मित्र स्पीड तो 25-30 kb/s तक दे रहे है .....

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

खून            खून                       खून





मेरे 98 rs का खून.........................




बीएसएनएल का 98 आरएस का recharge और स्पीड मिली       









110 bps से 3 केबीपीएस...........



हाय रे मेरी फूटी किस्मत....................

----------


## indoree

*this is for every user to know* 

the internet speed  is 50kbps or 50KBPS; there is a lot difference man. 50kbps means 50/8 = 6.33KB/s.

If you are saying that you are getting 50 KBPS, it is impossible because in India, 2G network speed is limited to 384kbps i.e. 48KB/s maximum.

it means you are getting speed  like 200 kbps just calculate it   *200/8  =  25 kbps it is your Downloding speed....*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> *this is for every user to know* 
> 
> the internet speed  is 50kbps or 50KBPS; there is a lot difference man. 50kbps means 50/8 = 6.33KB/s.
> 
> If you are saying that you are getting 50 KBPS, it is impossible because in India, 2G network speed is limited to 384kbps i.e. 48KB/s maximum.
> 
> it means you are getting speed  like 200 kbps just calculate it   *200/8  =  25 kbps it is your Downloding speed....*


लेकिन दोस्त लोग तो 3g की बातें कर के चिढ़ा रहे है...............

----------


## ajau4u

> खून            खून                       खून
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> मेरे 98 rs का खून.........................
> 
> 
> ...


आप BSNL  के बजाये Airtel या Vodafone use करो इनकी स्पीड बढिया है .........

----------


## indoree

*mitro mere sutra ::::*
*INTERNET SPEED से परेशान समाधान है यहाँ 1000 % Working Tested आजमाए और बताये ????????*
indoree द्वारा ‎ 09-02-2012 को 04:31 PM पर आरम्भ किया गया

par ek naya software uplod kar diya gaya hai iska fayada uthaye......

----------


## nirsha

> खून            खून                       खून
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> मेरे 98 rs का खून.........................
> 
> 
> ...


मित्र हमने बीएसएनएल 3G नई  सिम ली है और उसको आइडिया नेट सेटर से चला रहें हैं आज ही 
rs 98/2GB   डाउन लोडिंग स्पीड 35-60 केबीपीएस मिल रही है  mp में

----------


## devkasnia

कोई हरियाणा का प्लान बता सकता ह क्या जो अछी स्पीड दे और मेरा प्लान अभी ५०० Rs में unlimted जो 4gb तक 60kb और 4gb होने के बाद 35 kb इस से सस्ता ह तो  प्लान बताना

----------


## totaram

> खून            खून                       खून
> 
> मेरे 98 rs का खून.........................
> 
> बीएसएनएल का 98 आरएस का recharge और स्पीड मिली       
> 
> 110 bps से 3 केबीपीएस...........
> 
> हाय रे मेरी फूटी किस्मत....................


पर मैंने तो आप से कहा था कि पहले स्पीड चेक कर लें और पसंद आये तभी 98  का रिचार्ज करवाएं. वैसे आप किस जगह पर नेट कनेक्ट  करना चाह  रहे हैं मित्र? मेरा मतलब है metro city/ शहर / गांव ??? मैं metro city में रहता हूँ, शायद इसीलिए मेरे एरिया में अच्छे सिग्नल्स आते हैं.

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> पर मैंने तो आप से कहा था कि पहले स्पीड चेक कर लें और पसंद आये तभी 98  का रिचार्ज करवाएं. वैसे आप किस जगह पर नेट कनेक्ट  करना चाह  रहे हैं मित्र? मेरा मतलब है metro city/ शहर / गांव ??? मैं metro city में रहता हूँ, शायद इसीलिए मेरे एरिया में अच्छे सिग्नल्स आते हैं.


अरे यार,,,,,,,


उसी मे तो बेवकूफ़ बन गए.......... जब तक 3g था बड़िया स्पीड आई और सिम के साथ मिले पैसे खत्म हो गए............ और हमने भी झोंक मे आ कर 98 का रीचार्ज करवा लिया ये सोच कर की स्पीड अब अछि है तो बाद मे भी अछि होगी............

----------


## totaram

> अरे यार,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> उसी मे तो बेवकूफ़ बन गए.......... जब तक 3g था बड़िया स्पीड आई और सिम के साथ मिले पैसे खत्म हो गए............ और हमने भी झोंक मे आ कर 98 का रीचार्ज करवा लिया ये सोच कर की स्पीड अब अछि है तो बाद मे भी अछि होगी............


बैड लक ब्रो.central पर अब जब पैसे लगा ही चुके हैं तो कोशिश जारी रखिये हो सकता है ये प्रॉब्लम बाद में ठीक हो जाए और आपको अच्छी स्पीड मिले... आखिर उम्मीद पर दुनिया कायम है दोस्त! :drunk_buddys:

----------


## Bhawani7000

> नहीं भाई, BSNL के सिग्नल कभी कभी weak  होते हैं तब GPRS वाली स्पीड मिलती है , पर जब HSDPA या WCDMA का सिग्नल मिलता है तब तो स्पीड अच्छी खासी आती है. टास्क मैनेजर में लिंक स्पीड 3.1 MBPS  दिखता है और ACTUAL DOWNLOADING SPEED  भी 250 से 300 KBPS तक पहुँच जाती है जिसका मतलब है की मुझे वास्तव में 1.0 से  1.2 MBPS की लिंक स्पीड मिलती है. और किस्मत से मेरे एरिया में 3G  के सिग्नल हमेशा मिलते हैं.


==================================================  =======================

प्रिय मित्र
हमने कौशीसस कर के देख लियाह ै


3जी मोडम में डाले के पश्चता हमने 3जी सिंग्लन पर ही उसको सेट रखा
फिरभी स्पीड तो 10 से 15 केब ीपीएस ही मिल पा रही है

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

अरे हाँ मित्र............ एक बात तो बताओ.......... ये apn कोण सा इस्तेमाल कर रहे हो........... मतलबा bsnlnet या कोई और...........

----------


## totaram

bsnlnet apn का प्रयोग कर रहा हूँ मित्र!


आप सभी मित्रों के शंका समाधान के लिए मैं एक स्क्रीन शॉट डाल रहा हूँ, आप खुद देख सकते हैं कि मुझे क्या स्पीड मिल रही है. और हाँ, इस SIM  पर मैंने 98  का रिचार्ज करवा रखा है इस बात को प्रमाणित करने के लिए मैं  कुछ नहीं कर सकता. आपको मेरा विश्वास करना होगा. आप पूछें कि INTERFACE AIRTEL का क्यों है इससे पहले ही मैं बता दूं कि DATACARD AIRTEL  से ही ख़रीदा था. उसे अनलोक कर के BSNL SIM के साथ यूज कर रहा हूँ.

----------


## rajivlove2u

मैं एयरटेल का यूज करता हूं लेकिन उसमें से केवल 120 केबीपीएस की ही स्*पीड है और रात में तो और भी धीमा चलता है कभी कभी तो 10 केबीपीएस तक हो जाता है. मैंने 148 का रिचार्ज किया है और उसमें 2 जीबी है. बेईमान हैं एयरटेल वाले.

----------


## rajivlove2u

मित्र आप आइडिया में 3 जी डिऐक्टिवेक्*ट कर दें. फिर आप 2 जी रिचार्ज करेंगे तो आपकी स्*पीड 3 गुने से भी ज्*यादा आयेगी.

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

मित्र ,

बस अब तो येही कहना है................. 



भगवान नज़र न लगे आपके कनैक्शन को............



बाइ द वे आप किस सर्कल को बिलांग करते है...........

----------


## ajau4u

> bsnlnet apn का प्रयोग कर रहा हूँ मित्र!
> 
> 
> आप सभी मित्रों के शंका समाधान के लिए मैं एक स्क्रीन शॉट डाल रहा हूँ, आप खुद देख सकते हैं कि मुझे क्या स्पीड मिल रही है. और हाँ, इस SIM  पर मैंने 98  का रिचार्ज करवा रखा है इस बात को प्रमाणित करने के लिए मैं  कुछ नहीं कर सकता. आपको मेरा विश्वास करना होगा. आप पूछें कि INTERFACE AIRTEL का क्यों है इससे पहले ही मैं बता दूं कि DATACARD AIRTEL  से ही ख़रीदा था. उसे अनलोक कर के BSNL SIM के साथ यूज कर रहा हूँ.


हमारे नसीब में इतनी स्पीड कहा मित्र ..........

----------


## ajau4u

> कोई हरियाणा का प्लान बता सकता ह क्या जो अछी स्पीड दे और मेरा प्लान अभी ५०० Rs में unlimted जो 4gb तक 60kb और 4gb होने के बाद 35 kb इस से सस्ता ह तो  प्लान बताना


*ये कौन सा प्लान है मित्र ????*

----------


## devkasnia

bsnl broadband ka

----------


## nirsha

> bsnlnet apn का प्रयोग कर रहा हूँ मित्र!
> 
> 
> आप सभी मित्रों के शंका समाधान के लिए मैं एक स्क्रीन शॉट डाल रहा हूँ, आप खुद देख सकते हैं कि मुझे क्या स्पीड मिल रही है. और हाँ, इस SIM  पर मैंने 98  का रिचार्ज करवा रखा है इस बात को प्रमाणित करने के लिए मैं  कुछ नहीं कर सकता. आपको मेरा विश्वास करना होगा. आप पूछें कि INTERFACE AIRTEL का क्यों है इससे पहले ही मैं बता दूं कि DATACARD AIRTEL  से ही ख़रीदा था. उसे अनलोक कर के BSNL SIM के साथ यूज कर रहा हूँ.


मित्र अविश्वसनीय है क्या ये स्पीड हमेशा मिलती है और किस जगह पर है

----------


## totaram

> मित्र अविश्वसनीय है क्या ये स्पीड हमेशा मिलती है और किस जगह पर है


भाई मैं जो कह रहा हूँ, सच कह रहा हूँ. इस पर विश्वास करना या ना करना आपके ऊपर है, इसके लिए मैं आपको बाध्य नहीं कर सकता. 95% टाइम तो मुझे यही स्पीड मिलती है और जगह के बारे में इतना ही कहूँगा कि महानगर (metro city) में रहता हूँ.

----------


## happykhus

स्पीड तो मुझे भी bsnl मे अच्छी मिलती है परन्तु एक कमी है ये बार बार कट हों जाता है 
अगर इसका कोई ईलाज हों तो बताये 
मैं Idea Net Setter इस्तेमाल करता हू

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> भाई मैं जो कह रहा हूँ, सच कह रहा हूँ. इस पर विश्वास करना या ना करना आपके ऊपर है, इसके लिए मैं आपको बाध्य नहीं कर सकता. 95% टाइम तो मुझे यही स्पीड मिलती है और जगह के बारे में इतना ही कहूँगा कि महानगर (metro city) में रहता हूँ.


अविश्वास करने का कोई कारण ही नहीं है............. आप को अपने साथियों से झूठ बोल कर क्या मिलने वाला है............ ये तो आप सभी साथियों की मदद ही कर रहे है..........

----------


## rb908

भाई कोई यूपी बेस्ट (फिरोजाबाद) के लिए बता सकता किस नेटवर्क कि स्पीड अच्छी है और सस्ती भी

----------


## indoree

> भाई कोई यूपी बेस्ट (फिरोजाबाद) के लिए बता सकता किस नेटवर्क कि स्पीड अच्छी है और सस्ती भी





> भाई मैंने अपनी विन्दोव्स जिन्युन्न कि प्रोब्लम रिस्टोर करके सोल्व करली थी पर कल से फिर वही हो गया अब मैंने फिर सिस्टम रिस्टोर कर दिया है में क्या करूँ जिससे ये प्रोब्लम दोबारा न आये


Try this for Windows Genuine Validation 
Download link

http://hotfile.com/dl/149289497/0464ddf/WGA.rar.html

----------


## totaram

> अविश्वास करने का कोई कारण ही नहीं है............. आप को अपने साथियों से झूठ बोल कर क्या मिलने वाला है............ ये तो आप सभी साथियों की मदद ही कर रहे है..........


ये मैंने आपके लिए नहीं लिखा था sense भाई. ये तो मैं nirsha जी की  पोस्ट का जबाब दे रहा था.



> मित्र अविश्वसनीय है क्या ये स्पीड हमेशा मिलती है और किस जगह पर है

----------


## totaram

> स्पीड तो मुझे भी bsnl मे अच्छी मिलती है परन्तु एक कमी है ये बार बार कट हों जाता है 
> अगर इसका कोई ईलाज हों तो बताये 
> मैं Idea Net Setter इस्तेमाल करता हू


बिलकुल सही दोस्त... bsnl में ये प्रॉब्लम तो आती है.

----------


## indoree

इन्टरनेट कनेक्शन की स्पीड बताये

----------


## navinavin

*मध्यप्रदेश में अब airtel के नए प्लान इस प्रकार है....

९८/- में २ GB... speed upto 45 kbps,
149 me 4 GB+ 200MB 3G DATA...

मजे लो अब दोस्तों.....*central 14

----------


## jai 123

> *मध्यप्रदेश में अब airtel के नए प्लान इस प्रकार है....
> 
> ९८/- में २ GB... speed upto 45 kbps,
> 149 me 4 GB+ 200MB 3G DATA...
> 
> मजे लो अब दोस्तों.....*central 14


मित्र ये 4 GB का प्लान idea कि तरह तो नही जैसे दिन मे 2gb और रात 11 से 6 बजे बाकि का 2GB  कृपया बताए

----------


## navinavin

> मित्र ये 4 GB का प्लान idea कि तरह तो नही जैसे दिन मे 2gb और रात 11 से 6 बजे बाकि का 2GB  कृपया बताए


*​मित्र ये जानकारी आप कस्टमर केयर से प्राप्त कर सकते है क्योकि ये प्लान अभी लांच हुए है.....*

----------


## King_khan

> खान साहब क्या ये रिचार्ज पश्चिमी यूपी मे भी काम करेगा


जी हां , आप अपने नजदीकी आईडिया उपभोक्ता केन्द्र पर जाकर संपर्क करें |




> *भाई आप किस जगह से हो ?*


कानपुर (उत्तर प्रदेश )

----------


## BP Mishra

बेंगलोर मे हूँ मुझे भी कोई अच्छी तरकीव बताओ।

----------


## totaram

> बेंगलोर मे हूँ मुझे भी कोई अच्छी तरकीव बताओ।


सूत्र के पिछले पन्नों पर कई अच्छी तरकीबें बताईं गयीं हैं. कृप्या उन्हें देखें.

----------


## indoree

> सूत्र के पिछले पन्नों पर कई अच्छी तरकीबें बताईं गयीं हैं. कृप्या उन्हें देखें.





> बेंगलोर मे हूँ मुझे भी कोई अच्छी तरकीव बताओ।





> जी हां , आप अपने नजदीकी आईडिया उपभोक्ता केन्द्र पर जाकर संपर्क करें |
> 
> 
> कानपुर (उत्तर प्रदेश )





> *​मित्र ये जानकारी आप कस्टमर केयर से प्राप्त कर सकते है क्योकि ये प्लान अभी लांच हुए है.....*





> मित्र ये 4 GB का प्लान idea कि तरह तो नही जैसे दिन मे 2gb और रात 11 से 6 बजे बाकि का 2GB  कृपया बताए





> बिलकुल सही दोस्त... bsnl में ये प्रॉब्लम तो आती है.


एक बार फिर से धन्यवाद आपका

----------


## rb908

भाई कोई फिरोजाबाद उत्तरप्रदेश के लिए बताएं की कौन सी सिम से स्पीड अच्छी है और प्लान भी बज़ट में हो मई सेमसंग आई ४५० से नेट चलता हूँ

----------


## Rajeev

क्या ऐसा संभव है की हमारे वर्कशॉप से कुछ दूरी पर अगर बीएसएनएल ऑफिस हो, तो क्या हमें ३जी के सिग्नल्स मिल सकते है।

----------


## indoree

> क्या ऐसा संभव है की हमारे वर्कशॉप से कुछ दूरी पर अगर बीएसएनएल ऑफिस हो, तो क्या हमें ३जी के सिग्नल्स मिल सकते है।


मित्र बीएसएनएल सिग्नल सभी जगह रहते है बस आपको इतना करना है की जिस चीज से आप  इन्टरनेट कोन्नेक्ट कर रहे हो सिर्फ उसे UMTS or Wcdma Or 3G network पर सेट करना है और आपको 3G सिग्नल मिल जायेगे...

----------


## tekantar

mere pas reliance broadband hai 512 kbps vala plan koi ise hack karke speed badha sakta hai?

----------


## indoree

> mere pas reliance broadband hai 512 kbps vala plan koi ise hack karke speed badha sakta hai?


मित्र आप हिंदी में लिखा करे और मोडेम को हैक करने का भी तरीका नहीं होता है क्योकि जब नेट कोन्नेक्ट करते है तो वो सर्वर पर कोन्नेक्ट होता है जहा पर आपके कनेक्शन की स्पीड बंधी होती है हां आप आपके कंप्यूटर की स्पीड बढा सकते मेरे सूत्र ....................

INTERNET SPEED से परेशान समाधान है यहाँ 1000 % Working Tested आजमाए और बताये ???????

सूत्र का भ्रमण करके आप इन्टरनेट स्पीड बढा सकते है

----------


## nirsha

> ये मैंने आपके लिए नहीं लिखा था sense भाई. ये तो मैं nirsha जी की  पोस्ट का जबाब दे रहा था.


मित्र आप गलत समझ रहे हैं हम  आप पर अविश्वास नहीं जाता रहे हैं हम भी इसी बीएसएनएल की सिम उपयोग मैं ल रहे हैं पर इतनी स्पीड नहीं मिल रही 3G सिम लेकर भी यूस किया पर वो बात नहीं आ रही है

----------


## vstiwari522

मित्रोँ हम ऐयरटेल का 2जी सिम उपयोग करते हैँ जिससे हमेँ 45 से 50 KBPS की स्पीड मिल जाती है और हम सिम हर महीने बदल देते हैँ क्योँकि 148 वाला पैक हमेँ फ्री मेँ मिल जाता है

----------


## rajivlove2u

सिम कितने का मिलता है मित्र?

----------


## rajivlove2u

> मित्रोँ हम ऐयरटेल का 2जी सिम उपयोग करते हैँ जिससे हमेँ 45 से 50 KBPS की स्पीड मिल जाती है और हम सिम हर महीने बदल देते हैँ क्योँकि 148 वाला पैक हमेँ फ्री मेँ मिल जाता है


सिम कितने का मिलता है मित्र?

----------


## rajivlove2u

मैं उत्तर प्रदेश पूव्र से हूं. मैं जहां रहता हूं वहां पर वोडाफोन की स्पीड सबसे ज्यादा है. कोई ३०० kbps से भी ज्यादा. लेकिन वोडाफोन में केवल ९७ रूपये में १ gb ही चलाया जा सकता है.

----------


## totaram

> मित्र आप गलत समझ रहे हैं हम  आप पर अविश्वास नहीं जाता रहे हैं हम भी इसी बीएसएनएल की सिम उपयोग मैं ल रहे हैं पर इतनी स्पीड नहीं मिल रही 3G सिम लेकर भी यूस किया पर वो बात नहीं आ रही है


आप जहां रहते हैं, वहाँ क्या BSNL 3G  के सिग्नल मिलते हैं? और अगर मिलते हैं तो उनकी स्ट्रेंग्थ क्या होती है? कभी कभी ऐसा होता है कि सिग्नल वीक रहने पर स्पीड कम आती है.



> मित्रोँ हम ऐयरटेल का 2जी सिम उपयोग करते हैँ जिससे हमेँ 45 से 50 KBPS की स्पीड मिल जाती है और हम सिम हर महीने बदल देते हैँ क्योँकि 148 वाला पैक हमेँ फ्री मेँ मिल जाता है


148 वाला पैक फ्री में कैसे मिल जाता है दोस्त? समझ नही आया.

----------


## navinavin

> आप जहां रहते हैं, वहाँ क्या BSNL 3G  के सिग्नल मिलते हैं? और अगर मिलते हैं तो उनकी स्ट्रेंग्थ क्या होती है? कभी कभी ऐसा होता है कि सिग्नल वीक रहने पर स्पीड कम आती है.
> 
> 148 वाला पैक फ्री में कैसे मिल जाता है दोस्त? समझ नही आया.


koi scheme wali sim hogi bhaisaab......................isliye free mil jata hoga.....

----------


## indoree

*All world TV Channel Free Free Free Freeeeeee*
*DishNetPc TV Player V1.1 Full*  Free Free Free Freee

JOIN OVER 1,000,000 VIEWERS WATCHING LIVE SATELLITE TV ON PC!
Live TV on PC Software for Windows
 1. What if You NEVER had to Pay for Satellite TV or Cable Ever Again? 
 2. Sick and Tired of Family or Friends Taking Over the Big Screen TV? 
 3. Bored with Your TV Software? Ready to Watch Real TV on Your PC? 
OVER 10,000 Premium TV on PC Channels, Radio Stations, and Prime-Time Videos On Demand! CHOOSE FROM YOUR FAVORITE TV CHANNELS!     
PLUS CHANNELS FROM FOX, BBC, SKY, CBC, TVA, AND MORE!
 WATCH LIVE SPORTS ON PC! VINTAGE SPORTS! HUGE SPORTS VARIETY!!

*Download link* 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3f72mdm9aneujkw

----------


## indoree

*All world TV Channel Free Free Free Freeeeeee*
*DishNetPc TV Player V1.1 Full*  Free Free Free Freee

JOIN OVER 1,000,000 VIEWERS WATCHING LIVE SATELLITE TV ON PC!
Live TV on PC Software for Windows
 1. What if You NEVER had to Pay for Satellite TV or Cable Ever Again? 
 2. Sick and Tired of Family or Friends Taking Over the Big Screen TV? 
 3. Bored with Your TV Software? Ready to Watch Real TV on Your PC? 
OVER 10,000 Premium TV on PC Channels, Radio Stations, and Prime-Time Videos On Demand! CHOOSE FROM YOUR FAVORITE TV CHANNELS!     
PLUS CHANNELS FROM FOX, BBC, SKY, CBC, TVA, AND MORE!
 WATCH LIVE SPORTS ON PC! VINTAGE SPORTS! HUGE SPORTS VARIETY!!

*Download link* 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?3f72mdm9aneujkw

----------


## indoree

ये अच्छी बात नहीं है ध्यांवाद  Raj

----------


## Deepak Verma

क्यों? यार तुम लोगों ने कभी एयरसेल सिम से नेट नही चलाया क्या मै तो इसी से चलाता हूँ| बस 98 से रिचार्ज कराओ और अनलिमिटेड डाटा पाओ मै यू.पी. ईस्ट से हूँ|

----------


## malikhunk

thnks all bros for givng infrmation and i am using aircel up west rs 98 unlimited speed in day 5 to 10 kbps and in night 20 to 35 kbps

----------


## ajau4u

मैं तो सभी मित्रो को सलाह दूंगा TATA DOCOMO gprs प्रयोग करने के लिए पिछले 1 महीने से मैं इस्तेमाल कर रहा हूँ और इसकी स्पीड से बहुत संतुष्ट हूँ और सबसे सस्ता भी है 15 RS मे 500 MB ,95 मे 4 GB............

----------


## Rajeev

> मैं तो सभी मित्रो को सलाह दूंगा TATA DOCOMO gprs प्रयोग करने के लिए पिछले 1 महीने से मैं इस्तेमाल कर रहा हूँ और इसकी स्पीड से बहुत संतुष्ट हूँ और सबसे सस्ता भी है 15 RS मे 500 MB ,95 मे 4 GB............


आईला 95/- में 4 जीबी वैसे मित्र आप कहाँ से हैं और आपकी डाउनलोड की गति अधिकतम से अधिकतम कितनी होगी ?

----------


## totaram

> मैं तो सभी मित्रो को सलाह दूंगा TATA DOCOMO gprs प्रयोग करने के लिए पिछले 1 महीने से मैं इस्तेमाल कर रहा हूँ और इसकी स्पीड से बहुत संतुष्ट हूँ और सबसे सस्ता भी है 15 RS मे 500 MB ,95 मे 4 GB............


कौन से सर्किल में हो आप भेजी, और स्पीड क्या मिलती है ये भी तो बताओ. तभी तो हम भी देखें कि यूज कर पायेंगे या नहीं....

----------


## rb908

> कौन से सर्किल में हो आप भेजी, और स्पीड क्या मिलती है ये भी तो बताओ. तभी तो हम भी देखें कि यूज कर पायेंगे या नहीं....


यूं पी में मिल रहा है ९५ में ४ जीबी

----------


## BP Mishra

मित्रो मैं तो bsnl 2g की सिम अल्काटेल के तंबूरे मे चलता हूँ । 270 रुपये के रिचार्ज मे 10 GB  डाटा मिलता है स्पीड 15 से 60 kbps daunloding speed रात मे 25 से 60,70 केबीपीएस मिलता है।

----------


## jai 123

बी एस एन एल देता तो सबसे सस्ता प्लान है पर इसकी स्पीड बहुत कम है और कभी इसका नेट बंद हो जाए तो क ई दिनो तक शुरू नही होता क्षेत्र के हिसाब से इसकी सर्विस अलग अलग हो सकती है

----------


## rajen

पूरा सूत्र पढ़ने के बाद मुझे भी लग रहा है कि मैं भी अपने अनुभव लिख ही डालूँ
बहुत सारे एक्सपेरिमेंट किये हैं, सब बता रहा हूँ किसी एक का भी भला हो गया तो पोस्ट को सफल समझूंगा
ये सारी डिवाइसेज आज भी मेरे पास ही हैं 
KBPS और kbps में बहुत अन्तर होता है, मालूम है | उसका ध्यान रखते हुये ही लिखा है | फिर भी कंही गलत हो गया हो तो क्षमाप्रार्थी हूँ
240 kbps, 3.1 mbps, 3.6 mbps, 7.2 mbps ये सब वास्तव में डाटा कार्ड/मोडेम की क्षमता या कैपेसिटी है, इनका इंटरनेट स्पीड से क्या सम्बन्ध है वो अलग बात है पर सच्चाई यही है कि कोई भी डाटा कार्ड या मोडेम अपनी क्षमता या कैपेसिटी (जिसका कि बड़े जोर शोर से प्रचार किया जाता है) जितनी स्पीड कभी नहीं देता  
मैं देहरादून (उत्तराखंड-पूर्ववर्ती उत्तर प्रदेश (पश्चिम)से हूँ
इंटरनेट का कीड़ा मुझे ऑफिस से २००५ से लग गया था और तब से आज तक प्लान और स्पीड में मुझे बी०एस०एन०एल० ब्रोडबैंड से बेहतर कुछ नहीं लगा लेकिन इसकी अपनी समस्याएं हैं जैसे लैन्डलाईन लगवावो फिर आये दिन की लाईन कटने/टूटने पर इसके दफ्तरों के चक्कर और फिर लाइन मैनो की खुशामदें वगैरह |
यहाँ ज्यादातर भाई लोग और मैं खुद भी १००-५० में काम चलाने की कोशिश में रहते हैं | इतने में रो-धो कर सर्फिंग तो हो सकती है पर स्ट्रीमिंग ऑडियो-वीडियो तथा १०-२० MB से बड़ी फाइलों के डाउनलोड के लिए ये कतई भी उपयुक्त नहीं हैं |

Idea Net setter 2g

कई साल पहले जब लिया था तब सर्फिंग बहुत बढ़िया होती थी और डाउनलोड स्पीड भी ठीक-ठाक ही थी पर उसके बाद तो सर्फिंग भी नहीं हो पाती थी तो मैंने उसका इस्तेमाल करना ही छोड़ दिया है, आज भी चलाता हूँ तो वही ढाक के तीन पात वाली बात है 

3g के सिम में 2g के प्लान पर मेरा अनुभव कुछ ऐसा रहा है-

BSNL 3g Sim 2g प्लान (BSNL 3g Data Card के साथ 3g नेटवर्क पर) 
चलता है - Yes
स्ट्रीमिंग ऑडियो- NO
स्ट्रीमिंग वीडियो - NO
सर्फिंग स्पीड 20 To 48 KBPS (मेरे BSNL 3g Data Card में इतनी ही शो करता है)
डाउनलोड स्पीड With IDM 10 to 80 KBPS
कनेक्टिविटी - जब 3g सिग्नल आते हैं तो ठीक वरना 2g सिग्नल पर तो जय राम जी की
BSNL वालों ने अब क्या किया है पता नहीं पर अब मेरे BSNL 3g Sim पर 2g का प्लान रीचार्ज नहीं होता है {रही बात 2g Sim और 2g प्लान की तो मेरा नारा  बी०एस०एन०एल० मतलब भूल से (भी) ना लो}
मैंने BSNL 2g और 3g दोनों से तौबा कर ली है |

अन्य 3g Sim 2g प्लान (Beetel 3g Data Card के साथ Airtel, Idea, Vodafone, Tata Docomo 3g नेटवर्क पर) 
चलता है - Yes
स्ट्रीमिंग ऑडियो- NO
स्ट्रीमिंग वीडियो - NO
सर्फिंग स्पीड 10 To 130 kbps
डाउनलोड स्पीड With IDM 10 to 16 KBPS
कनेक्टिविटी - जब 3g सिग्नल आते हैं तो ठीक वरना 2g सिग्नल पर सर्फिंग स्पीड 1 To 30 kbps और डाउनलोड स्पीड With IDM 1 Byts to 3 KBPS

Reliance netconnect broadband + (कम्पनी द्वारा दिया गया Huawei data card के साथ broadband नेटवर्क पर)
चलता है - Yes
स्ट्रीमिंग ऑडियो- Yes
स्ट्रीमिंग वीडियो - 240 kbps की  स्ट्रीम वाले कभी-कभार चल जाते हैं 
सर्फिंग स्पीड 10 To 150 KBPS
डाउनलोड स्पीड With IDM 10 to 70 KBPS
कनेक्टिविटी - जब broadband सिग्नल आते हैं तो ठीक वरना 1X सिग्नल पर सर्फिंग स्पीड 1 To 10 KBPS और डाउनलोड स्पीड With IDM 1 Byts to 5 KBPS

Tata Photon +

इसका अनुभव बहुत ही बुरा रहा है 
इतना बुरा कि उसे लिखना भी समय की बरबादी होगा 

BSNL EVDO Data Card (कम्पनी द्वारा दिया गया ZTE wireless terminal data card के साथ EVDO नेटवर्क पर)
चलता है - Yes
स्ट्रीमिंग ऑडियो- Yes 
वीडियो - 240 kbps की  स्ट्रीम वाले नॉन-स्टॉप चलते हैं बाकी रुक-रुक कर चलते हैं
सर्फिंग स्पीड 50 To 1500 kbps
डाउनलोड स्पीड With IDM 10 to 250 KBPS
कनेक्टिविटी - जब EVDO सिग्नल आते हैं तो बहुत बढ़िया वरना 1X सिग्नल पर सर्फिंग स्पीड 1 To 10 KB/PS और डाउनलोड स्पीड With IDM 1 Byts to 4 KBPS

3g Sim 3g प्लान (Beetel 3g Data Card के साथ Airtel, Idea, Vodafone, Tata Docomo 3g नेटवर्क पर) का अनुभव लगभग BSNL EVDO जैसा ही रहा है | 3g में जैसा कि विज्ञापित किया जाता है उसका आधा भी कभी अनुभव नही हुआ

वायरलेस इन्टरनेट में cheep and best BSNL EVDO (Rs 250-00/1 GB/1 महीना) ही है

----------


## malikhunk

भाईयो मै यॆ जानना चाहता हूँ कि मोडेम मे 2g सिम से स्पीड मोबाईल की अपेक्षा ज्यादा मिलती है क्या वैसे मेरे पास nokia n97 है

----------


## rajen

> भाईयो मै यॆ जानना चाहता हूँ कि मोडेम मे 2g सिम से स्पीड मोबाईल की अपेक्षा ज्यादा मिलती है क्या वैसे मेरे पास nokia n97 है


हाँ कोई भी एक सिम 2g ya 3g का प्रयोग मोबाईल और Data Card या (मोडेम) में करने पर प्राय: मोबाईल की तुलना में Data Card से ज्यादा स्पीड मिलती है| इंटरनेट के लिए Data Card या (मोडेम) ज्यादा उपयुक्त होता है | मैं भी पहले मोबाईल Nokia 6300 से ही नेट चलाता था जिसके बाद मैंने Idea Net setter 2g लिया था |

----------


## jai 123

राजेन जी आपने बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी विस्तार के साथ बताई जो सभी मित्रों के लिए बहुत उपयोगी सिद्ध होगी 
धन्यवाद                  बी एस एन एल   इ वि डी वो के प्लान के लिए यहाँ क्लीक करे

----------


## rajen

*कुछ सवाल इ वि डी वो के बारे मैं*   Originally Posted by *jai 123* 
 				१. क्या ये २ जी नेटवर्क मैं भी काम करता है मेरे यहाँ केवल २ जी नेटवर्क ही है ?  
उत्तर - ये 2g या 3g  नहीं है | वास्तव में यह BSNL WLL CDMA है तो इसके लिए BSNL के CDMA सिग्नल चाहिए होते हैं 

२. यदि किसी महीने प्लान नहीं डलवाया तो इसकी वेलिडिटी तो समाप्त नहीं हो जायेगी ?
उत्तर - इसमें प्लान डलवाने के लिए टॉप-अप कराना होता है और वेलिडिटी के  लिए रीचार्ज कराना होता है | दोनों अलग चीजे हैं | यदि किसी महीने प्लान  नहीं डलवाया तो इसकी वेलिडिटी समाप्त नहीं होगी |

३. और इसका रिचार्ज कहा से करवा सकते है ?

उत्तर - इसका पहला रिचार्ज BSNL के रिचार्ज काउन्टर से कराने को कहा जाता  है, वैसे आप पहला भी और उसके बाद के भी सभी रिचार्ज मार्केट में किसी भी  रिचार्ज करने वाले से करा सकते हैं | ध्यान केवल ये ही रखना है कि प्लान  डलवाने के लिए टॉप-अप कराना होता है और वेलिडिटी के लिए रीचार्ज कराना होता  है |

धन्यवाद

----------


## ratnadeep

BHAI MAIN TO NEW HU ES FORUM MAIN PER MAIN TATA DOCOMO KA 3G USE KARATA HU AUR MUJA 7.2MBPS KI MODEM MAIN 850KBPS - 1.3MBPS SPEED MELTE HAI MAIN MAHARASHTRA SE HU.

----------


## sanjeetspice

बहुत हो चूका अब ये बताने का कास्ट करे की हरयाणा में कोण सा नेटवर्क ठीक है 

100 kb se 1000kb download speed के लिए

----------


## ajau4u

> कौन से सर्किल में हो आप भेजी, और स्पीड क्या मिलती है ये भी तो बताओ. तभी तो हम भी देखें कि यूज कर पायेंगे या नहीं....



मैं हिमाचल प्रदेश से हु मित्रो और Download Speed 25-30 KBps मिल जाती है .............

----------


## indoree

> हाँ कोई भी एक सिम 2g ya 3g का प्रयोग मोबाईल और Data Card या (मोडेम) में करने पर प्राय: मोबाईल की तुलना में Data Card से ज्यादा स्पीड मिलती है| इंटरनेट के लिए Data Card या (मोडेम) ज्यादा उपयुक्त होता है | मैं भी पहले मोबाईल Nokia 6300 से ही नेट चलाता था जिसके बाद मैंने Idea Net setter 2g लिया था |





> पूरा सूत्र पढ़ने के बाद मुझे भी लग रहा है कि मैं भी अपने अनुभव लिख ही डालूँ
> बहुत सारे एक्सपेरिमेंट किये हैं, सब बता रहा हूँ किसी एक का भी भला हो गया तो पोस्ट को सफल समझूंगा
> ये सारी डिवाइसेज आज भी मेरे पास ही हैं 
> KBPS और kbps में बहुत अन्तर होता है, मालूम है | उसका ध्यान रखते हुये ही लिखा है | फिर भी कंही गलत हो गया हो तो क्षमाप्रार्थी हूँ
> 240 kbps, 3.1 mbps, 3.6 mbps, 7.2 mbps ये सब वास्तव में डाटा कार्ड/मोडेम की क्षमता या कैपेसिटी है, इनका इंटरनेट स्पीड से क्या सम्बन्ध है वो अलग बात है पर सच्चाई यही है कि कोई भी डाटा कार्ड या मोडेम अपनी क्षमता या कैपेसिटी (जिसका कि बड़े जोर शोर से प्रचार किया जाता है) जितनी स्पीड कभी नहीं देता  
> मैं देहरादून (उत्तराखंड-पूर्ववर्ती उत्तर प्रदेश (पश्चिम)से हूँ
> इंटरनेट का कीड़ा मुझे ऑफिस से २००५ से लग गया था और तब से आज तक प्लान और स्पीड में मुझे बी०एस०एन०एल० ब्रोडबैंड से बेहतर कुछ नहीं लगा लेकिन इसकी अपनी समस्याएं हैं जैसे लैन्डलाईन लगवावो फिर आये दिन की लाईन कटने/टूटने पर इसके दफ्तरों के चक्कर और फिर लाइन मैनो की खुशामदें वगैरह |
> यहाँ ज्यादातर भाई लोग और मैं खुद भी १००-५० में काम चलाने की कोशिश में रहते हैं | इतने में रो-धो कर सर्फिंग तो हो सकती है पर स्ट्रीमिंग ऑडियो-वीडियो तथा १०-२० MB से बड़ी फाइलों के डाउनलोड के लिए ये कतई भी उपयुक्त नहीं हैं |
> 
> ...



 मित्र सूत्र पर सहयोग के लिए सुक्रिया ये सूत्र मैंने बनाया ही इसलिए था की सभी मित्र जो मोबाइल या मोडेम से इन्टरनेट चलाते है उसका एक ही सूत्र पर साडी जानकारी मिल सके ... 

वैसे में आपको एक नयी बात बताता हू ..... आप एक काम करे की BSNL की एक नयी सिम ले और फर्स्ट रिचार्ज ३६ का करे जो आपकी सिम को 2G/3G दोनों सुप्पोर्ट देगा और उसके बाद Rs. 14 (200 mb) का रिचार्ज करे और फिर देखे की आपको पहले दिन ३G स्पीड 2Mbps मिलेगी और दूसरे दिन स्पीड कम हो जायेगी और अगर आप डाटा कार्ड युस कर रहे हो तो नेटवर्क मोड 3G ( wcdma/umts) ही रखे  आपको सिर्फ 3G सिग्नल ही मिलेंगे चाहे वो सिर्फ एक डंडी ही मिले पर चलेगा.... में फ़िलहाल अभी यही युस कर रहा हू.... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

> बहुत हो चूका अब ये बताने का कास्ट करे की हरयाणा में कोण सा नेटवर्क ठीक है 
> 
> 100 kb se 1000kb download speed के लिए



मित्र हम ये कैसे बता सकते है की हरयाणा में कोण सा नेटवर्क ठीक है क्योकि हरयाणा में आप रहते हो हा ये अवस्य बता सकते ही किस नेटवर्क में दम है ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## rajen

> मित्र सूत्र पर सहयोग के लिए सुक्रिया ये सूत्र मैंने बनाया ही इसलिए था की सभी मित्र जो मोबाइल या मोडेम से इन्टरनेट चलाते है उसका एक ही सूत्र पर साडी जानकारी मिल सके ... 
> 
> वैसे में आपको एक नयी बात बताता हू ..... आप एक काम करे की BSNL की एक नयी सिम ले और फर्स्ट रिचार्ज ३६ का करे जो आपकी सिम को 2G/3G दोनों सुप्पोर्ट देगा और उसके बाद Rs. 14 (200 mb) का रिचार्ज करे और फिर देखे की आपको पहले दिन ३G स्पीड 2Mbps मिलेगी और दूसरे दिन स्पीड कम हो जायेगी और अगर आप डाटा कार्ड युस कर रहे हो तो नेटवर्क मोड 3G ( wcdma/umts) ही रखे  आपको सिर्फ 3G सिग्नल ही मिलेंगे चाहे वो सिर्फ एक डंडी ही मिले पर चलेगा.... में फ़िलहाल अभी यही युस कर रहा हू.... *राज इंदोरी*


बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र मैं अभी फास्ट स्पीड की जरूरत होने पर BSNL EVDO (Rs 250-00/1 GB/1 महीना) तथा जब कभी केवल सर्फिंग करना हो तो Beetel 3g Data Card के साथ  Tata Docomo 3g नेटवर्क पर 2g प्लान 15 रूपये वाला यूज कर रहा हूँ | मेरे घर में BSNL 3g नेटवर्क कभी आता है कभी नहीं आता, तो ये कतई भी भरोसेमंद नहीं है

----------


## rashmiluck

यह पिक टाइम  का है, नोर्मल स्पीड में you ट्यूब में विडियो बिना बफर के चलता है स्पीड रहती है लगभग 500 kbps. जय हो बीएसएनएल ९८ रुपये में कोई भी इतना नहीं दे सकता लखनऊ में

----------


## rashmiluck

> यह पिक टाइम  का है, नोर्मल स्पीड में you ट्यूब में विडियो बिना बफर के चलता है स्पीड रहती है लगभग 500 kbps. जय हो बीएसएनएल ९८ रुपये में कोई भी इतना नहीं दे सकता लखनऊ में


ये अभी की स्पीड है,

----------


## Rajeev

इंदोरी जी, क्या हमारे बिहार के लिए नेट ट्रिक्स मिल सकती है ?

----------


## indoree

> इंदोरी जी, क्या हमारे बिहार के लिए नेट ट्रिक्स मिल सकती है ?


मित्र आप सिर्फ ये बताओ की जिस जगह आप रहते हो वहा सबसे अच्छा नेटवर्क किस कंपनी का है फिर में जरुर आपको कुछ बेहतर बता सकता हू.. *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

और जाहा तक मुझे लगता है की इस सूत्र पर हमारे भारत से काफी लोग अपना अनुभव बता चुके है और काफी लोगो को ये जानकरी मिल चुकी है की कोन सी कंपनी का नेटवर्क अच्छा है और मैंने मेरे यहाँ इंदौर में लगभग सभी कंपनी की सिम खरीद कर चेक किया है की किस सिम में क्या परेशानी है और किस कंपनी का नेटवर्क अच्छा है ... बस सभी सदस्य इसी तरह सहोयग देते रहे ध्यांवाद  *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्र आप सिर्फ ये बताओ की जिस जगह आप रहते हो वहा सबसे अच्छा नेटवर्क किस कंपनी का है फिर में जरुर आपको कुछ बेहतर बता सकता हू.. *राज इंदोरी*


इंदोरी जी, मैंने सभी ऑपरेटर्स के सिम ट्राय किये है। मगर अभी मैं एयरटेल को यहाँ के लिए सर्वश्रेष्ट मानता हूँ।
क्योंकि अभी मैं यही उपयोग में ले रहा हूँ। जिसमे कम-से-कम 15 Kbps डाउनलोड स्पीड मिल रही है।
मगर इससे मैं संतुष्ट नहीं हूँ।

----------


## indoree

> इंदोरी जी, मैंने सभी ऑपरेटर्स के सिम ट्राय किये है। मगर अभी मैं एयरटेल को यहाँ के लिए सर्वश्रेष्ट मानता हूँ।
> क्योंकि अभी मैं यही उपयोग में ले रहा हूँ। जिसमे कम-से-कम 15 Kbps डाउनलोड स्पीड मिल रही है।
> मगर इससे मैं संतुष्ट नहीं हूँ।


 मित्र अगर आप एयरटेल युस करे रहे हो ये ध्यान रखो सिर्फ एयरटेल का 2G Network ( EDGE ) ही युस करो क्योकि एयरटेल के पास उसका खुद का 3G नेटवर्क नहीं है वो IDEA का नेट वर्क इस्तेमाल करता है अगर आप 3G युस कर रहे हो तो शिफ्ट हो जाओ फिर देखो क्या स्प्पेद मिलती है ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## rajen

एयरटेल तथा आइडिया के 3g सिम यूज करने वालों के लिए एक अच्छी खबर है 
इन दोनों ऑपरेटरों ने अपने-अपने 3g डाटा प्लान काफी सस्ते कर दिए है तो अब कम दरों पर अच्छी स्पीड का मजा उठायें

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्र अगर आप एयरटेल युस करे रहे हो ये ध्यान रखो सिर्फ एयरटेल का 2G Network ( EDGE ) ही युस करो क्योकि एयरटेल के पास उसका खुद का 3G नेटवर्क नहीं है वो IDEA का नेट वर्क इस्तेमाल करता है अगर आप 3G युस कर रहे हो तो शिफ्ट हो जाओ फिर देखो क्या स्प्पेद मिलती है ... *राज इंदोरी*


इंदोरी जी, मैं आपके इन शब्दों का आशय नहीं समझ पाया हूँ। 
कृपया अच्छे से समझाएंगे और मैं अपने आइडिया नेट सेटर में ही एयरटेल 2जी का सिम लगा कर उपयोग करता हूँ।

----------


## Teach Guru

मैँ तो अब Aircel का नेट इस्तेमाल कर रहा हुँ। यह 98 रु मासिक शुल्क के साथ अनलिमिटेड है। इसमेँ दिन मेँ डाउनलोडिँग स्पीड 50-55 kb/ps और रात मेँ 6O-70 kb/ps तक पहुँच जाती है।

----------


## indoree

> इंदोरी जी, मैं आपके इन शब्दों का आशय नहीं समझ पाया हूँ। 
> कृपया अच्छे से समझाएंगे और मैं अपने आइडिया नेट सेटर में ही एयरटेल 2जी का सिम लगा कर उपयोग करता हूँ।


मित्र आप आपके आईडिया नेट सेटर TOOL  -> OPTION.. -> NETWORK -> NETWORK TYPE में GSM ONLY करे और फिर कनेक्ट करे फिर चलाये और बताये और मेरे सूत्र एक सूत्र है *इंटरनेट स्पीड से परेशांन*  इस पर काफी सारी सेटिंग दी है उन्हें युस करे आपको काफी फर्क नजर आयेगा .... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

> मैँ तो अब Aircel का नेट इस्तेमाल कर रहा हुँ। यह 98 रु मासिक शुल्क के साथ अनलिमिटेड है। इसमेँ दिन मेँ डाउनलोडिँग स्पीड 50-55 kb/ps और रात मेँ 6O-70 kb/ps तक पहुँच जाती है।


मित्र एक बार BSNL भी युस कर के देखो जैसा मैंने बताया है आप सोच नहीं सकते की क्या स्पीड मिलती है उपर पूरी तरह से बताया गया है .. एक बार चेक करके देखे और किसी की भी सिम पर Rs. 14/- का GPRS Recharge करवा     कर.... और Rs, 98/- 2Gb  30 Days *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## Rajeev

> मैँ तो अब Aircel का नेट इस्तेमाल कर रहा हुँ। यह 98 रु मासिक शुल्क के साथ अनलिमिटेड है। इसमेँ दिन मेँ डाउनलोडिँग स्पीड 50-55 kb/ps और रात मेँ 6O-70 kb/ps तक पहुँच जाती है।


क्या बोल रहे है गुरु जी, एयरसेल और 5O-55 kb/ps स्पीड।
कही आप 3जी का उपयोग तो नहीं कर रहे है। क्योंकि हमारे यहाँ तो एयरसेल 2जी की स्पीड सबसे घटिया किस्म की है।
एक पेज को खुलने में करीबन 5-6 मिनट का समय व्यतीत हो जाता है और वोही इसकी 3जी स्पीड का कोई जवाब नहीं है।
इसकी 3जी स्पीड कम-से-कम 250 Kbps से कम नहीं होगी।

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्र आप आपके आईडिया नेट सेटर TOOL  -> OPTION.. -> NETWORK -> NETWORK TYPE में GSM ONLY करे और फिर कनेक्ट करे फिर चलाये और बताये और मेरे सूत्र एक सूत्र है *इंटरनेट स्पीड से परेशांन*  इस पर काफी सारी सेटिंग दी है उन्हें युस करे आपको काफी फर्क नजर आयेगा .... *राज इंदोरी*


ये पहले से किया हुआ है इंदोरी जी।

----------


## indoree

> मैँ तो अब Aircel का नेट इस्तेमाल कर रहा हुँ। यह 98 रु मासिक शुल्क के साथ अनलिमिटेड है। इसमेँ दिन मेँ डाउनलोडिँग स्पीड 50-55 kb/ps और रात मेँ 6O-70 kb/ps तक पहुँच जाती है।





> ये पहले से किया हुआ है इंदोरी जी।



फिर आप bsln युस करे और फर्क देखे क्योकि में भी एयरटेल युस करता था पर BSNL बेस्ट है .... *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## Rajeev

> फिर आप bsln युस करे और फर्क देखे क्योकि में भी एयरटेल युस करता था पर BSNL बेस्ट है .... *राज इंदोरी*


बीएसएनएल वाली ट्रिक बिहार में भी कार्य करेंगी। मगर इसमें आपने कहा था की सिर्फ पहले दिन ही ज्यादा स्पीड मिलेगी और बाकि के दिन कैसे काटूंगा
और ये अनलिमिटेड तो नहीं ही होगा।

----------


## indoree

> बीएसएनएल वाली ट्रिक बिहार में भी कार्य करेंगी। मगर इसमें आपने कहा था की सिर्फ पहले दिन ही ज्यादा स्पीड मिलेगी और बाकि के दिन कैसे काटूंगा
> और ये अनलिमिटेड तो नहीं ही होगा।


मित्र मेरे कहने का मतलब है की पहले दिन 3G Speed 2mbps,  Downloading 400kb/ps इन IDM दूसरे दिन downloading Speed 20-40kbps ये काफी होती है और BSNL की Browsing Speed अच्छी है और अगर आपको पसंद आये तो Rs. 98 का करे  *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## Teach Guru

> क्या बोल रहे है गुरु जी, एयरसेल और 5O-55 kb/ps स्पीड।कही आप 3जी का उपयोग तो नहीं कर रहे है। क्योंकि हमारे यहाँ तो एयरसेल 2जी की स्पीड सबसे घटिया किस्म की है।एक पेज को खुलने में करीबन 5-6 मिनट का समय व्यतीत हो जाता है और वोही इसकी 3जी स्पीड का कोई जवाब नहीं है।इसकी 3जी स्पीड कम-से-कम 250 Kbps से कम नहीं होगी।


ना जी, जहाँ मैँ रहता हुँ वहाँ सिर्फ 2g का हि नेटवर्क है।

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्र मेरे कहने का मतलब है की पहले दिन 3G Speed 2mbps,  Downloading 400kb/ps इन IDM दूसरे दिन downloading Speed 20-40kbps ये काफी होती है और BSNL की Browsing Speed अच्छी है और अगर आपको पसंद आये तो Rs. 98 का करे  *राज इंदोरी*


आपने कहा की दूसरे दिन डाउनलोड स्पीड 20-40 Kbps हो जाएँगी।
अगर मुझे दूसरे दिन भी उतनी ही स्पीड चाहिए होगी तो उसके लिए क्या करना होगा।



> ना जी, जहाँ मैँ रहता हुँ वहाँ सिर्फ 2g का हि नेटवर्क है।


तब तो गुरु जी, आपकी निकल पड़ी।
अगर मुझे इतनी स्पीड मिली होती। मैं तो खुशी से फूले न सुहाता।

----------


## indoree

> आपने कहा की दूसरे दिन डाउनलोड स्पीड 20-40 Kbps हो जाएँगी।
> अगर मुझे दूसरे दिन भी उतनी ही स्पीड चाहिए होगी तो उसके लिए क्या करना होगा।


मित्र उसका कुछ नहीं कर सकते है उसके लिए तो 3G लेना होगा .. 

मित्र जब हम बीएसएनएल का रीचार्ज करते है तो पहले दिन हमें 3g स्पीड मिलती है वो बीएसएनएल का Loop Hole है और रात को डेट चेंज होती है हमारी स्पीड BSNL Caped कर देता है और अगर आपको 3G सिग्नल फूल मिल रहे हो तो स्पीड शानदार रहती है और आपके पास IDEA NetSetter है किसी भी सिम से टेस्ट कर सकते हो...  *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्र उसका कुछ नहीं कर सकते है उसके लिए तो 3G लेना होगा .. 
> 
> मित्र जब हम बीएसएनएल का रीचार्ज करते है तो पहले दिन हमें 3g स्पीड मिलती है वो बीएसएनएल का Loop Hole है और रात को डेट चेंज होती है हमारी स्पीड BSNL Caped कर देता है और अगर आपको 3G सिग्नल फूल मिल रहे हो तो स्पीड शानदार रहती है और आपके पास IDEA NetSetter है किसी भी सिम से टेस्ट कर सकते हो...  *राज इंदोरी*


अगर मुझे हर दिन वोही स्पीड चाहिए तो फिर मुझे 14/- रु० का रिचार्ज करवाना पड़ेगा |
और अगर मैंने एक बार जीपीआरएस प्लान डलवा लिया जैसे 270/- रु० में 6 GB वाला |
तो क्या 14/- रु० के पैक को पुनः डलवाने से 270/- वाला प्लान समाप्त हो जाएँगा |

----------


## indoree

> अगर मुझे हर दिन वोही स्पीड चाहिए तो फिर मुझे 14/- रु० का रिचार्ज करवाना पड़ेगा |
> और अगर मैंने एक बार जीपीआरएस प्लान डलवा लिया जैसे 270/- रु० में 6 GB वाला |
> तो क्या 14/- रु० के पैक को पुनः डलवाने से 270/- वाला प्लान समाप्त हो जाएँगा |


मित्र वो एक तरह की 3G Trick है और Rs. 14/- 200mb 3 Days Plan है अगर अपने 270/- रु० में 6 GB वाला डलवा लिया और उसके बाद अगर आपने  14/- रु० के पैक को पुनः डलवाया तो 270/- वाला प्लान समाप्त हो जाएँगा.. ये ध्यान रखे.... और अगर आपकी ज्यदा स्पीड चहिये तो 3G ले या फिर अभी Reliance Land Line का Rs. 449 अनलिमिटेड प्लान आया है ....  *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## sanjeetspice

> मित्र हम ये कैसे बता सकते है की हरयाणा में कोण सा नेटवर्क ठीक है क्योकि हरयाणा में आप रहते हो हा ये अवस्य बता सकते ही किस नेटवर्क में दम है ... *राज इंदोरी*


जी  भाई जी करपया बताये :question:

----------


## indoree

> जी  भाई जी करपया बताये :question:


मित्र पहले आप ये तो बताओ की आप जिस जगह इन्टरनेट चलाना चाहते हो वहा पर किसका २ नेटवर्क फूल मिलता है फिर बेस्ट आप्शन में बताता हू  *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## sanjeetspice

> मित्र पहले आप ये तो बताओ की आप जिस जगह इन्टरनेट चलाना चाहते हो वहा पर किसका २ नेटवर्क फूल मिलता है फिर बेस्ट आप्शन में बताता हू  *राज इंदोरी*


मेरे यह आईडिया
 बीएसएनएल
 एयरटेल
 ऐर्सल
 ताता दोकोमो 
रेलिंस 

सभी नेटवर्क बेस्ट नेटवर्क में है

----------


## sanjeetspice

लकिन 3g में कोई नही सभी 2g नेटवर्क में कम करते है

----------


## navinavin

इंदोरी जी ...............
क्या इंदौर में अब बहुत फर्जीवाडा हो रहा है यार ............!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ये साले एयरटेल आईडिया डोकोमो वाले २g plan लेने पर 3g के सिग्नल ही नहीं देते यार ............
क्या करे अब..........???????????????????????????

----------


## thenawnitkumar

_दोस्तों 
मै तो फोटोन+ का उपयोग करता हु जिसमे ७५० रुपए में कहता तो है की १ जीबी १ मेगाबाईट की स्पीड मिलेगी और उसके बाद १५३ केबीपीएस की किन्तु मुझे तो २०-५० केबीपीएस ही मिलता है,_central 141_ वे तो मै अपने आस-पास वाले का_ _BSNLWIFI क्रेक किया हु_central 14_जिससे कंप्यूटर उपयोग करने में मजा आती है ..._ :bear:

----------


## indoree

> मेरे यह आईडिया
>  बीएसएनएल
>  एयरटेल
>  ऐर्सल
>  ताता दोकोमो 
> रेलिंस 
> 
> सभी नेटवर्क बेस्ट नेटवर्क में है





> लकिन 3g में कोई नही सभी 2g नेटवर्क में कम करते है


मित्र अगर आप 2g Network चाहते हो सिर्फ एयरटेल युस करो क्योकि उससे बेस्ट कोई नहीं है .. *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

> इंदोरी जी ...............
> क्या इंदौर में अब बहुत फर्जीवाडा हो रहा है यार ............!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ये साले एयरटेल आईडिया डोकोमो वाले २g plan लेने पर 3g के सिग्नल ही नहीं देते यार ............
> क्या करे अब..........???????????????????????????



मित्र ऐसा सब मिलता है बस तरीका अलग होता है जैसे ::

Airte के लिए  Type SMS   3G  and  Sent to  121    Activate in  20 min 

Idea  के लिए  Type SMS  ACT3G  and  Sent to  12345  Activate in  12 Hour 

Docomo नहीं करने देता है अगर 2G Recharge है तो 2G सिग्नल    
            3G Recharge है तो 3G सिग्नल 

*राज इंदोरी*

----------


## indoree

> मेरे यह आईडिया
>  बीएसएनएल
>  एयरटेल
>  ऐर्सल
>  ताता दोकोमो 
> रेलिंस 
> 
> सभी नेटवर्क बेस्ट नेटवर्क में है


और आप इन्टरनेट कीस से चलाते है ... ये बताये .. *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## sanjeetspice

> मित्र अगर आप 2g Network चाहते हो सिर्फ एयरटेल युस करो क्योकि उससे बेस्ट कोई नहीं है .. *राज इंदोरी*


जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद 




> और आप इन्टरनेट कीस से चलाते है ... ये बताये .. *राज इंदोरी*


मिक्रोमक्स उस्ब मोदम 7.2 mbph 3g से नेट चलाता हू 

एक बार bsnl ट्री करके देखता हू

----------


## sanjeetspice

> _दोस्तों 
> मै तो फोटोन+ का उपयोग करता हु जिसमे ७५० रुपए में कहता तो है की १ जीबी १ मेगाबाईट की स्पीड मिलेगी और उसके बाद १५३ केबीपीएस की किन्तु मुझे तो २०-५० केबीपीएस ही मिलता है,_central 141_ वे तो मै अपने आस-पास वाले का_ _BSNLWIFI क्रेक किया हु_central 14_जिससे कंप्यूटर उपयोग करने में मजा आती है ..._ :bear:


इतनी स्पीड भी अच्छी है 

आपका इरादा क्या कंपनी खरीदने का है {  जोक्क्स   }

----------


## sanjeetspice

> _दोस्तों 
> मै तो फोटोन+ का उपयोग करता हु जिसमे ७५० रुपए में कहता तो है की १ जीबी १ मेगाबाईट की स्पीड मिलेगी और उसके बाद १५३ केबीपीएस की किन्तु मुझे तो २०-५० केबीपीएस ही मिलता है,_central 141_ वे तो मै अपने आस-पास वाले का_ _BSNLWIFI क्रेक किया हु_central 14_जिससे कंप्यूटर उपयोग करने में मजा आती है ..._ :bear:


इतनी स्पीड भी अच्छी है 

आपका इरादा क्या कंपनी खरीदने का है {  जोक्क्स   }

----------


## ajau4u

मित्रो मैं तो आजकल aircel का GPRS इस्तेमाल कर रहा हूँ 98 मे Unlimited hai 1 मंथ aur speed ये है ....

----------


## asamarns2

ऐसा कोई डोंगल बताएं जिसमे ३ G  के सारे कनेक्शन काम करे. मेरे कहने का मतलब है की उसमे एयरटेल, वोडाफ़ोन, aircel etc  सब काम करे.   मतलब मै अपनी मर्जी से सिम चेंज  कर सकूँ

----------


## indoree

> ऐसा कोई डोंगल बताएं जिसमे ३ G  के सारे कनेक्शन काम करे. मेरे कहने का मतलब है की उसमे एयरटेल, वोडाफ़ोन, aircel etc  सब काम करे.   मतलब मै अपनी मर्जी से सिम चेंज  कर सकूँ


Idea Net Setter Huawei Modem ( E1732 ) ये मोडेम बेस्ट है अभी इसकी कीमत ११००/- है और अन्लोक करवा लो या फिर Micro Max का ओपन ले लो ... वैसे मेरे कहना है की आप IDEA ही लो सबसे बेस्ट है और 7.2 Mbps और 3g+ Network भी चलेगा .. *राज इंदोरी*

----------


## rajen

भाई आइडिया थ्री जी पहले दिन 

कसम से मज़ा आ गया  ....... अब आगे देखते है

----------


## Rajeev

> आप किसी पर विश्वास मत करो भाई, सिर्फ एक BSNL  का 2G SIM  ले आओ 10-20 रुपये का TOP-UP डाल दो  फिर उसे किसी भी 3G USB मोडेम में डाल के चलाओ  और नतीजा  खुद देख लो. अगर आपके एरिया में 3G के सिग्नल आते हैं तो 3G की स्पीड मिलेगी बिना कुछ किये धरे... फिर पसंद आये तो 98 का रिचार्ज करवा लेना वरना SIM फ़ेंक देना.


इसमें जैसा कहा गया है की कोई भी 3जी यूएसबी मोडेम में बीएसएनएल का सिम डाल के नेट चलाया जा सकता है ।
क्या उसमे (3जी यूएसबी मोडेम) हमारा HUAWEI का आइडिया नेट सेटर E1550 भी शामिल है ।

----------


## indoree

> इसमें जैसा कहा गया है की कोई भी 3जी यूएसबी मोडेम में बीएसएनएल का सिम डाल के नेट चलाया जा सकता है ।
> क्या उसमे (3जी यूएसबी मोडेम) हमारा HUAWEI का आइडिया नेट सेटर E1550 भी शामिल है ।


भाई किसी भी 3G modem में हम कोई भी 3G युस कर सकते हो या तो वो ओपन हो या अनलोक हो ....

----------


## Rajeev

> भाई किसी भी 3G modem में हम कोई भी 3G युस कर सकते हो या तो वो ओपन हो या अनलोक हो ....


तो क्या ये 3जी है । अगर मैं एयरसेल 2जी सिम में एसएमएस करके 3जी की सुविधा आरम्भ करता हूँ और उस 3जी सक्रिय सिम में अगर मैं 2जी का पैक डलवाता हूँ ।
तो वो नहीं लेता है ।

----------


## navinavin

> तो क्या ये 3जी है । अगर मैं एयरसेल 2जी सिम में एसएमएस करके 3जी की सुविधा आरम्भ करता हूँ और उस 3जी सक्रिय सिम में अगर मैं 2जी का पैक डलवाता हूँ ।
> तो वो नहीं लेता है ।


राजीव जी ३g और 2g में अंतर है अगर आपको ३ g के सिग्नल मिलते है मतलब आप ३ g सिम चलते हो तो उसपर २ g का कोई प्लान काम नहीं करेगा....

----------


## anupam007

में झारखण्ड से हूँ  आईडिया 2g 3g मोड़ में उपयोग कर रहा हूँ ब्रोव्सिंग स्पीड १००-१३० मिलती है.
दोंलोडिंग स्पीड १५-३० क्या 2g पैक से 3g उपयोग नहीं किया जा सकता है.
3g पैक रूपये ७ में आधा घंटा है

----------


## tonyashwani

> मित्रो मैं तो आजकल aircel का GPRS इस्तेमाल कर रहा हूँ 98 मे Unlimited hai 1 मंथ aur speed ये है ....
> 
> Attachment 518067


_मित्र पर एइरसेल राजस्थान में तो बहुत बेकार चलता है
डाउनलोड स्पीड ६-७ केबी ही आती है_

----------


## Manavji

*दोस्तों में पानीपत हरयाणा से हु और में रिलायंस 3G पर्योग करता हु !
यहाँ इंटरनेट का ज्यादा उपयोग करने वालो के लिए 1200 रूपये महिना में 15 GB  मिलता है वो भी 3.1 MBPS  की स्पीड पे !
15  GB के बात स्पीड 248  KBPS  हो जाती है !*

----------


## manaw

अच्छी जानकारी हैं।

----------


## rajivlove2u

बकवास बात है। एयरटेल वाले हरामखोर हैं।

----------


## anupam007

> मित्र अगर आप एयरटेल युस करे रहे हो ये ध्यान रखो सिर्फ एयरटेल का 2G Network ( EDGE ) ही युस करो क्योकि एयरटेल के पास उसका खुद का 3G नेटवर्क नहीं है वो IDEA का नेट वर्क इस्तेमाल करता है अगर आप 3G युस कर रहे हो तो शिफ्ट हो जाओ फिर देखो क्या स्प्पेद मिलती है ... *राज इंदोरी*


indoree ji aapke yahan airtel ka 3g netwaork nahi hoga kyonki waha pe pehle idea 3g laga chuka hoga...

per mein apna experience batlata hoon mein jharkhand se hoon yaha airtel ka 3g launch pehle hua hamare 

area mei to yahan airtel ka 3g hai to idea bhi katch karta hai mere kahne ka matlab yah hai ki airtel aur idea dono

ka 3g signal tayaff hai .. matlab ek dushre ka use kar rahe hai ishse company ka fayda hai...

----------


## Good Boy

> मित्रो मैं तो आजकल aircel का GPRS इस्तेमाल कर रहा हूँ 98 मे Unlimited hai 1 मंथ aur speed ये है ....
> 
> Attachment 518067


आप अद्भुत धैर्यवान हैं। जो कि इतनी कम स्पीड में इतनी सारी डाउनलोडिंग कर लेते हैं।

----------


## anupam007

airtel 2g internet pack Rs 149 30 days unlimited my state jharkhand............

----------


## manojdjoshi

में सूरत में Kaizen Infonet Pvt. Ltd. का broadnet इस्तेमाल करता हु जो रविवार को छोड़ कर रोज सुबह 9.00 से रात 9.00 बजे तक 300 kbps, रात को 9.00 से सुबह 9.00 बजे तक 1.00 mbps और रविवार को दिन व रात 1.00 mbps अनलिमिटेड 6000 रु साल के (365 दिन )

----------


## junior

मित्र मई दिल्ली से हूँ और मैंने लोकल वेंडर से रु ६०० मासिक का ब्रोडबैंड ले रखा है जो साधारणतया ९०-१०० kb/sec और तोर्रेंट पर अधिकतम स्पीड 500kb-560kb/sec की स्पीड आती है पर यदि रु १००० प्लान लेता हूँ तो स्पीड २३० -२५० kb/sec और तोर्रेंट पर अधिकतम स्पीड २.३ mb/sec की स्पीड आती है

----------


## indoree

> में सूरत में Kaizen Infonet Pvt. Ltd. का broadnet इस्तेमाल करता हु जो रविवार को छोड़ कर रोज सुबह 9.00 से रात 9.00 बजे तक 300 kbps, रात को 9.00 से सुबह 9.00 बजे तक 1.00 mbps और रविवार को दिन व रात 1.00 mbps अनलिमिटेड 6000 रु साल के (365 दिन )





> मित्र मई दिल्ली से हूँ और मैंने लोकल वेंडर से रु ६०० मासिक का ब्रोडबैंड ले रखा है जो साधारणतया ९०-१०० kb/sec और तोर्रेंट पर अधिकतम स्पीड 500kb-560kb/sec की स्पीड आती है पर यदि रु १००० प्लान लेता हूँ तो स्पीड २३० -२५० kb/sec और तोर्रेंट पर अधिकतम स्पीड २.३ mb/sec की स्पीड आती है


सभी मित्रों का धन्यवाद सूत्र पर प्रतिक्रिया देने के लिए ..... 

मित्रों मैंने ये सूत्र बनाया ही इसलिए था की हमारे भारतवर्ष में रहने वाले सभी मित्रों को सही जानकारी मिल सके और वो भी अपनी जानकारी शेअर कर सके ताकि सही मित्रों को सही जानकारी मिल सके ..

और मैंने खुद मध्य प्रदेश में चलने वाले सभी मोबाइल नेटवर्क की सिम खुद खरीद के टेस्ट किया और लगभग 
सारे इन्टरनेट प्रदान करने वाली कंपनी के कनेक्शन लेकर चेक किया और उसके बाद ही सभी सदस्य मित्रों को सही जानकारी दे पाया .... 

कुछ लोग ये समझ सकते है की ये तो थोडा पागल जो इतना खर्च किया.. 

और मित्रों में ये मानता हू की खर्च काफी हुआ लेकिन जो तकीनीकी ज्ञान मुझे मिला उसके लिए ये खर्च ना के बराबर है और जो मैंने खुद अनुभव किया है वो कही से पढ़ कर प्राप्त नहीं किया जा सकता है... 

और मित्रों वो ज्ञान जो हमने खुद अर्जित किया होता है वो अमूल्य होता और वो कही और किसी के पास नहीं मिल सकता है इसलिए में आपको सही और सटीक जानकारी दे पता हू क्योकि में कॉपी पेस्ट में बहुत कम ही विशवास रखता हू ... 

मनुष्य मृत्यु पूर्व तक कुछ न कुछ नवीन सीख सकता है यदि उसमे सीखने की ललक बनी रहे... उमाबुआ जी के हस्ताक्षर...

राज इंदोरी

----------


## asumit

भाई मई कलकत्ता से हु ...मई बीएसएनएल के 164kb के सिम को micromax के 352जी DETA CARD से 2G का प्लान Rs-98 का रीचार्ज करता हु नॉर्मल मे 35-50 और high मे 90-120 तक भी मिल जाता है ।ये निर्भर करता है की आप टावर कितना करीब है और वहा 3G का SIGNAL है क्या ?

----------


## navinavin

me mp se hu or reliance smart ka 98 ka 3g recharge use karta hu.....

----------


## totaram

भाइयों मुझे बिहार में 3G का सिम लेना है वीडियो कालिंग या वीडियो चैटिंग के लिए  । कौन सी कम्पनी बेस्ट रहेगी। बजट की कोई समस्या नहीं सिर्फ अच्छी सर्विस मिलनी चाहिए। जो लोग खुद यूज़ कर रहे हों वे कृपया बताएं की उन्हें कैसी स्पीड मिलती है।

----------


## pyasa love

मित्र फ़ेसबुक की आडी को हेक करने के लिये कोई उपाय या साफ़्टवेयर हो तो बताये 



बडी महान क्रपा होगी………॥

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> मित्र फ़ेसबुक की आडी को हेक करने के लिये कोई उपाय या साफ़्टवेयर हो तो बताये 
> 
> 
> 
> बडी महान क्रपा होगी………॥


ha ha ha 

लगता हे आपकी फेक फ़ीमेल आईडी का पासवर्ड आपकी श्रीमति जी ने बदल दिया हे :laugh:

----------


## pyasa love

> ha ha ha 
> 
> लगता हे आपकी फेक फ़ीमेल आईडी का पासवर्ड आपकी श्रीमति जी ने बदल दिया हे :laugh:





are kuch ho sake to mitra madad kare

----------

